# Авиация > Холодная война >  Бои в Египте 1970

## Д.Срибный

Подрезал ссылку на ВИФ2НЕ: статья о боях между советскими и израильскими летчиками в 1970 г.

http://www.duel.ru/200548/?48_6_1

----------


## М.Быков

Ага, Юрик Мухин сотоварищи ща всем на всю правду доложуть! Разоблачат коварных сионистов...  :shock: Откроют, тэсезеть, глаза народу... :D

----------


## Д.Срибный

Миша, а ты почитал статью? Помимо пары пропагандистских штампов там есть и интересные данные о советских войсках в Египте, о боевых действиях, которые они там вели. ИМХО, стоит прочитать.

----------


## М.Быков

> Миша, а ты почитал статью? Помимо пары пропагандистских штампов там есть и интересные данные о советских войсках в Египте, о боевых действиях, которые они там вели. ИМХО, стоит прочитать.


Практически любое утверждение, предложение, слово, исходящее от ЮМ и его апологетов, может оказаться ложью. Я не верю "Дуэли" и "дуэлянтам" ни на йоту, особенно в тех вещах, в которых сам плохо разбираюсь   :Wink:  . Для меня это все ложь default.  :lol:

----------


## Дилетант

> Правда, наши летчики были советниками, но помимо подготовки вьетнамского летного состава участвовали, конечно, неофициально, в воздушных боях на наших истребителях МиГ-17, а позднее и на МиГ-21 с американскими пилотами многоцелевых истребителей-бомбардировщиков «Фантом», «Скайхок» и самолетов других типов, включая стратегические бомбардировщики. Многие летчики награждены за эти бои советскими и вьетнамскими орденами. Нашими летчиками совместно с нашими такими же советниками офицерами зенитных ракетных войск (ЗРВ) ПВО, авиацией и зенитчиками ВС Вьетнама за период боевых действий было уничтожено, если не ошибаюсь, более двух тысяч американских самолетов.


Может, и есть в этой статье что-то правдивое, но особенности полемики Мухина и постоянное передёргивание фактов заставляет всерьёз (на всякий случай) ничего не принимать.

----------


## Anonymous

Да вопрос с этим боем конечно интересный.
Тем более что наша и израильская версии противоположные и у нас и у евреев есть масса нестыковок.
Может кто встречал описание боя кем то из наших добровольцев, которых били?

----------


## juky-puky

> Подрезал ссылку на ВИФ2НЕ: статья о боях между советскими и израильскими летчиками в 1970 г.
> http://www.duel.ru/200548/?48_6_1


"Наши летчики рассчитаться с израильтянами не успели - 8 августа было заключено перемирие, которое длилось до новой арабо-израильской войны октября1973 года.

В.В. ЗАБОРСКИЙ,
капитан 1 ранга"
- "Не успели расчитаться" потому, что тогдашний Главком ВВС СССР, по итогам этого боя, _категорически запретил_ советским лётчикам ввязываться в бои с израильскими лётчиками.

----------


## sss

> "Не успели расчитаться" потому, что тогдашний Главком ВВС СССР, по итогам этого боя, _категорически запретил_ советским лётчикам ввязываться в бои с израильскими лётчиками.


вышел на одного из участников этой командировки, попробую спросить (среди прочего) его об этом СПЕЦИАЛЬНО

а если он не подтвердит? мне не верить всему остальному?

----------


## Grimm_brother

Было бы интересно послушать. Может у него и фото из той коммандировки есть ? 
Что до запрета Главкома - вполне мог быть такой, что называется до выяснения обстоятельств.

----------


## @le}{

2 SSS 
Если не секрет, кого Вы нашли? Не можете сказать? Самому очень интересно, поскольку ищу однополчан отца по 135ИАП.
Мои следы:
http://www.avia.ru/forum/6/0/6169936...571260_1.shtml
http://balancer.ru/forum/punbb/viewt...hp?pid=1242563
Кстати на авиа.ру есть несколько фото из архива отца.
Если можно дайте знать.

----------


## @le}{

Брату Гримм
Вот ссылки на фото 135 ИАП (Бени- Суэйф)
http://r.foto.radikal.ru/0704/85/79c3fa8230a0.jpg
http://r.foto.radikal.ru/0704/9a/9f9e33763296.jpg
http://u.foto.radikal.ru/0705/db/5793b21d1c10.jpg
http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/542/25989137xw2.jpg

----------


## Chizh

> Подрезал ссылку на ВИФ2НЕ: статья о боях между советскими и израильскими летчиками в 1970 г.
> 
> http://www.duel.ru/200548/?48_6_1


ИМХО,
В. Заборский ангажирован. Очень заметно желание любым способом показать, что "Красная армия" все равно всех сильней.

По человечески понять можно. Всю свою жизнь верил в "несокрушимую и легендарную", а тут всякие "поганцы" начинают сомневаться в "непобедимости".

----------


## @le}{

Мне на глаза попались статьи  В.Заборского (НВО) и Л. Иоффе (Цахал) о воздушных боях в Египте в 1970г. Так как я был непосредственным свидетелем описываемых в этих статьях действий, то хочу поделиться своими воспоминаниями и выразить некоторое мнение  об этих событиях.
По прибытию наших летчиков на аэродромы Бени-Суэйф и Комаушим была поставлена весьма локальная задача – прикрыть с воздуха южный фланг египетско-израильского фронта, а также Зафаранскую и Сохнинскую долины по которым на предельно низкой высоте израильская авиация прорывалась   во внутренние районы Египта. При этом налагались серьезные ограничения – запрещалось вторгаться в воздушное пространство за линией фронта, а также залетать в зону ответственности египетских ВВС. 
При выполнении боевых вылетов на прикрытие своей зоны израильские самолеты в случае малейшей возможности боестолкновения уходили на свою территорию. И все это делалось не из-за «джентльменского поведения», а просто изучалась манера управления нашими истребителями и ведение боевых действий. Изучение проводилось столь тщательно, что порой казалось, что они контролируют наши действия не только в воздухе, но и на земле.
В таких странных  условиях наше командование решило «убить сразу двух зайцев»: помочь египетской истребительно-бомбардировочной части в атаке на дивизион УРС «Хок», и в случае боестолкновения проверить выучку своих летчиков. Для этого на аэродром восточнее Каира (названия уже не помню) была направлена эскадрилья самолетов (16 МиГ – 21), где и занималась прикрытием штурмовиков. Оставшиеся эскадрильи на аэродромах Бени-Суэйф и Комаушим по 16 МиГ – 21 занимались обычным прикрытием своего района, то есть на аэродромах в готовности №2 находились на дежурстве по 4 МиГ – 21, а остальные в готовности №3 в местах проживания.
Видимо, зная такую расстановку сил, израильтяне и предприняли свою операцию, так красочно, но совершенно не соответствуя действительности описанную в израильской статье. В этой статье были сведены в единое целое 3 эпизода боестолкновений разнесенных не только по месту действий, но и по времени. Так атаки «Скайхоков» производились за 5 дней до описываемого воздушного боя 30.07.70г., а эскадрилья с аэродрома египетских ВВС занималась прикрытием штурмовиков за 150 км от места описываемого боя.
30 июля после обнаружения КП четверки «Миражей» (четверки, а не одного «Миража» как в статье) было поднято звено Каменева с аэродрома Комаушим, а затем с аэродрома Бени-Суэйф звено Юрченко (Юрченко, Макара, Яковлев, Сыркин). После размыкания «Миражей», не смотря на большое превосходство противника (не менее 12-ти самолетов), четверка Каменева была введена в бой. Бой происходил на вертикальном маневре на высотах 2000-6000м. Журавлев – крайний ведомый был сбит и катапультировался.
Четверка Юрченко подтягивалась к месту боя для наращивания сил, но незамеченные на предельно малой высоте «Фантомы» (по нашим данным больше 12-ти самолетов) при подлете к месту боя (на расстоянии 10 км от боя) произвели ракетную атаку звена в наборе высоты, в результате чего ведущий Юрченко взорвался в воздухе, а Яковлев и Сыркин катапультировались из подбитых самолетов. Макара вступил в бой с «Миражом» который уклонился от атаки и он произвел посадку на ближайшем аэродроме. Яковлев погиб после катапультирования из-за поражения купола парашюта – он оказался спекшимся, видимо, форсажной струей пролетавшего самолета.
А вот наша третья четверка (Саранин, Васильев, Мазур, Супрун) взлетела после старта четверки Юрченко через три минуты и прибыла к месту боя,  где уже никого не было, и виднелись только три дыма от упавших самолетов.
Больше всего умиляют  рассказы этих опытных израильских летчиков о большом количестве МиГов, которых было всего две четверки и к тому же разнесенных по времени. Ведь звено Юрченко входило в бой, когда звено Каменева его уже заканчивало. Таким образом, как боевой летчик мог насчитать из четверки самолетов 16, остается загадкой. Может быть, падающие подвесные баки с самолетов внесли свою сумятицу.
Да в данном случае наши летчики потерпели поражение, но ни в коем случае, не будучи в большинстве, тем более – подавляющем. НА ВОЙНЕ КАК НА ВОЙНЕ – ТОТ СИЛЬНЕЕ КТО СМОГ В ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ И В ДАННОМ МЕСТЕ СОЗДАТЬ ПЕРЕВЕС И ДОСТИГНУТЬ ПОЛНОЙ ЭФФЕКТИВНОСТИ.
Еще после прочтения израильской статьи возникло ощущение, что на самом деле, как заявил тогдашний президент АРЕ А.Саадат, был сбит еще один – пятый самолет, но самолет ИЗРАИЛЬСКИЙ. Дело в том, что по прибытию в зону воздушного боя нас настойчиво и настоятельно информировали о наличии в зоне израильских вертолетов, правда, мы никого не обнаружили. Еще наводят на эту  мысль воспоминания израильского летчика, где четверка МиГов превращалась в 16 самолетов. Полетные конфигурации МиГ – 21 и «Миража» того времени очень схожи и возможно перепутав цели эти «асы» произвели пуск ракет и по своим самолетам (тем более, что нанесение ударов по своим у американцев является традицией, а американских пилотов в 101-ой  аэ было большинство). Скорее всего, летчик перетянул через линию фронта, где и катапультировался.
Если принять эту мысль за достоверную, то все становится на свои места:  и нервозная суета с вертолетами на месте боя, и заявление А.Саадата, и воспоминания опытного израильского пилота у которого четверка самолетов превращалась в шестнадцать. Из восьмерки советских МиГов скрыть падение дополнительного самолета невозможно, а вот в армаде израильских самолетов тем более из разных частей очень возможно.

Ведомый
Воспоминания моего отца

----------


## Chizh

Вот версия В. Бабича.

_15.20 РЛС ПВО Египта засекла на 4000 4 Скайхока шедших на запад.Одновременно были обнаружены 2 пары фантомов,которые на 7000 шли со скоростью 800 курсом 350 вдоль побережья Красного моря. В15.28 и 15.30 с двух египетских аэродромов подняты 2 звена МиГ-21 пилотируемые советскими лётчиками.Поскольку противник вёл себя неактивно их вывели на 8000 в зоны дежурства.в15.34 описав широкую дугу северо-восточнее Сухна(западное побережье Красного моря) Скайхоки со снижением повернули обратно и вышли из зоны РЛС Египта. МиГи остались патрулировать в зонах
В 15.37 в небе появились новые цели 3 звена Миражей в сомкнутом боевом строю на 7000 со скорость около 1000 шли севернее Сухны в направлении северной зоны дежурства .МиГов тут же развернули на встречу противнику по командам с земли.
Одновременно к ним были направлены МиГи южной группы. Оказавшись с МиГами на встречном курсе Миражи разомкнулись на пары. МиГи атаковали 4кой одну из пар миражей. В этот момент в бой вступило 2е звено миражей и таким образом на каждый МиГ уже приходилось по 2 миража. Причём 6 из них были ничем не скованы.
Одновременно южное звено МиГов было атаковано из засады звеном Ф-4.Писк Сирен предупредил лётчиков об угрозе но было поздно. В круговерти смертельного боя, когда капитан Юрченко уже ловил в прицел виражащий мираж , ведомый –капитан Макара- предупредил своего командира о появлении сзади противника и начал строить противоракетный манёвр .Однако ведущий посчитал, что времени достаточно и завершив процедуру приведения в готовность оружия выполнил прицельный пуск по израильскому истребителю .Видимо последнее что видел Юрченко, это как вспыхнул мираж .Чуть позже его МиГ был поражен ракетой Спэрроу.
Разбираться с МиГом капитана Макара экипажам фантомов было не с руки ,так как они сами попали под удар пары капитана Сыркина ,шедшей с принижением .Выполнив форсированный разворот фантомы некоторое время держали миги вне эффективной дальности применения оружия, затем советская пара попала под удар миражей ,возглавляемых Ашер Сниром , и вскоре осколки взорвавшихся рядом ракет поразили МиГи капитана Сыркина и капитана Яковлева .Оба катапультировались, но Яковлев попал в порыв ветра над самой землёй и его бросило на отвесный склон .Купол угас пилот разбился.
Впрочем самому Ашер Сниру пришлось покинуть поле боя ,так как его звено после удачной атаки само попало под удар .Спустя буквально мнгновение близкий разрыв ракеты повредил двигатель на его мираже .Он дотянул до базы Рифидим.
Экипражи фантомов отошли на безопасную дистанцию и финальную точку в бою поставили миражи.
Как погиб капитан Каменев в точности неизвестно ,вероятнее всего он был сбит ур с миража
Капитану Журавлёву довольно долго удавалось драться в одиночку с не менее чем 4-6 противниками , причём его жертвами едва не стали два израильских аса Ифта Спектор и Авраам Сэлмон с трудом дотянувших на своих повреждённых миражах до Рифидима.
Но запасы керосина на МиГе не безграничны,и при выходе из боя на предельно малой высоте очередь из 30мм пушек оказалась фатальной для советского пилота._

----------


## FLOGGER

Такое впечатление, что чем дальше, тем больше запутывается эта история. Если в первом посте имя Каменева не упоминается среди погибших, то у Бабича Каменев тоже был сбит и, таким образом,  число сбитых МИГов становится равным пяти. Очень прискорбно, что по прошествии 37 лет у нас до сих пор нет никакой ясности в тех событиях. Неужели нигде нет достоверной информации? Или она, что,  до сих пор секретна? Или это никому не надо кроме ребят с форумов?
P.S. По-моему это уже публиковалось на АВИА.РУ, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## juky-puky

> Ведомый
> Воспоминания моего отца


- Где папа находился в момент того боя?

----------


## Andreya

На другой подобной ветке, я уже говорил, что у евреев было тактическое и психологичекое превосходство, которое конечно переросло в количественное, потому что эту операцию либо тактический прием они готовили и тренировали и наши попали в эту ловушку, а по описанию из всех возможных источников, КП вводило наших  в бой достаточно сумбурно (по моему мнению). Но вне всякой зависимости от разночтений, в вариантах описания этого боя, для меня ясно одно, наши, оба звена, не вышли из боя, даже когда стало ясно что количественное и позиционное преимущество на стороне евреев и дрались в БВБ до конца, для кого то это самоубийство и бред, они наверно думали по другому. Светлая  память погибшим пилотам!
  Я думаю КП совершило роковую ошибку, для такого боя наряда сил было явно не достаточно, а быстро ввести еще одно звено, даже из положения "дежурство в кабине", было не реально, "знал бы где упаду, соломки подстелил бы".      
P.S. Хотелось бы конечно, максимально близко к реальности, знать о данном бое, но чем больше протеворечивой информации из разных источников, тем больше нестыковок.

----------


## Andreya

Не волнуюсь, Спасибо.

----------


## Юрий

> На другой подобной ветке, я уже говорил, что у евреев было тактическое и психологичекое превосходство, которое конечно переросло в количественное, потому что эту операцию либо тактический прием они готовили и тренировали и наши попали в эту ловушку, а по описанию из всех возможных источников, КП вводило наших  в бой достаточно сумбурно (по моему мнению). Но вне всякой зависимости от разночтений, в вариантах описания этого боя, для меня ясно одно, наши, оба звена,не вышли из боя, даже когда стало ясно что количественное и позиционное преимущество на стороне евреев и дрались в БВБ до конца, а по описанию которое предоставил @leХ в своем посте, каждое звено дралось, практически в одиночку, с превосходящими силами противника. Да возможно КП совершило роковую ошибку, для такого боя наряда сил было явно не достаточно. Светлая  память погибшим пилотам!
>      P.S. Хотелось бы конечно, максимально близко к реальности, знать о данном бое, но чем больше протеворечивой информации из разных источников, тем больше нестыковок.


Андрей! Да не волнуйтесь Вы так, что даже два раза сообщение опубликовали. Естественно, все это обсуждалось на другой ветке форума.

----------


## @le}{

Звено Саранина. (2-е звено с Бени-Суэйфа)

----------


## juky-puky

- Понятно.
Так я повторяю вопрос: *кого сбил Авиху Бен-Нун над Нилом*? От Сухны, что на берегу Суэцкого залива, над которой завязался бой, до Нила около 100 км будет. На М=1 это меньше 5 минут лёту...
http://i.infoplease.com/images/megypt.gif

----------


## @le}{

Опять по Бабичу поговорим?
Посмотрите на авиа.ру - посты И.В. Рыболовлева. 
1.Звено Камнева в бой вступило раньше чем звено Юрченко. 
2.Выход из боя звена Камнева произошел после сбития Журавлева, по фактическому остатку топлива.
3.На Комаушим сели три самолета. 
4.Камнев после Египта продолжил службу в тираспольском полку.
ИМХО Бабич не авторитет ни для нас ни для Вас.
Скажите Вы мне -кого сбил А.Бен-Нун?
Он мого сбить одного из 4-х. Фамилии Вам известны.

----------


## juky-puky

> Скажите Вы мне -кого сбил А.Бен-Нун?
> Он мого сбить одного из 4-х. Фамилии Вам известны.


- Насколько я понимаю, все эти четверо сбиты на месте  боя. Во всяком случае - недалеко.
Нет здесь никого, кого сбили бы за 100 км, совсем в другом месте. *Вот он и есть пятый сбитый*. Которого российская сторона "дружно потеряла".
МиГ-23 против F-4 и МиГ-21
Фрагмент книги летчика-испытателя А.В. Акименкова «На пороге иного мира».

Ближе к полудню 30 июля прозвучала команда «Воздух!». Но звенья повели не на север в сторону Суэцкого канала, а на юг, через запретную для полётов зону, закрытую ракетчиками. Вскоре мы уже были над Сохненской долиной [Сухна - на берегу Суэцкого залива] , где черные пепелища с обломками МиГов прояснили ситуацию, а детали нам рассказали в Бени-Суэйфе.
Израильтянам надоели наши экзерсисы с действиями из воздушных засад и они организовали такую же операцию, но уже против нас.
Так в Сохненской долине появилась радиолокационная отметка, на перехват которой было поднято звено из Ком-Авшима. Звено при боевом соприкосновении с противником вошло в крутой маневр с максимально возможной перегрузкой, чтобы упредить прицельное применение им пушек и самонаводящихся ракет. По остатку топлива 1 300 кг и разрешающей команде полкового КП звено вышло из боя с пикированием к земле и разгоном предельной скорости, т.е. спасло себя.
К сожалению, один из пилотов оказался без противоперегрузочного костюма, во время маневра из-за «чёрной пелены» в глазах потерял своих коллег, уменьшил перегрузку и тут же был сбит. [Первый]

Когда звено из Ком-Авшима уже вышло из боя, к месту схватки подошло звено из Бени-Суэйфа.
Мимо наших ребят слева направо пронёсся «Мираж», который находился в левом развороте. Командир звена вводит самолёт в правый разворот и почти сразу же перекладывает его в левый крен, пытаясь выстроить кривую прицеливания для пуска ракет.
В это время его ведомый видит в перископ пуск ракеты вторым «Миражом» и кричит о пуске командиру, выполняя одновременно размазанную «кадушку» и сбивая захват своего самолёта головкой самонаведения вражеской ракеты. Командир медлит с «кадушкой», поскольку его собственные ракеты уже захватили тепло летящего впереди противника.
Далее - взрыв. От командира остался только пистолет. [Второй] Всё остальное в аэрозольном состоянии стало принадлежностью долины.
А ведомого на «кадушке» пытается достать своей пушкой настойчивый «Мираж», превращая его стабилизатор в решето. Лётчик уходит на вертикаль. Выполняет одну «мёртвую петлю», вторую и сваливается в её верхней точке в штопор. Отпускает ручку управления, вращение прекращается и мимо него проходит вниз, как ни в чем не бывало, уже упомянутый «Мираж». У него меньше нагрузка на крыло и он обходится без штопора, но оказывается под МиГом.
Наш лётчик подтягивает нос самолёта, чтобы стрельнуть из пушки и снова вращается в штопоре. Позже они летят некоторое время на параллельных курсах. Причем наш летит домой. У него топливо на исходе.
*Прошли траверз засадного аэродрома Катамия. Наш лётчик не может сесть там, поскольку его беспомощностью на посадке тут же воспользуется противник. Впереди замаячили контуры аэродрома Каир-Вест, очерченные позициями пулемётов, пушек и ракет разных калибров в несколько ярусов. Израильтянин осознаёт глупость происходящего и разворачивается на обратный курс.* [Вот он, *Пятый*. Израильтяне Бен-Нун и лётчик Миража не "осознают глупость происходящего", они догоняют его и Бен-Нун сбивает его над Нилом, в 100 км от места, где сбиты четверо других]
Судьба второй пары была более простой, но не менее трагичной. На развороте звена вправо снизу сзади и мимо крайнего ведомого проскакивает «Фантом», но звено перекладывает крен влево и ведомый не успевает отстреляться, выдерживая место в боевом порядке. Естественно, кричит, что «Фантомы» сзади, и через мгновение получает ракету в двигатель. [Третий] Самолёт переворачивает взрывом и лётчик в таком положении катапультируется, повреждая себе позвоночник. В последующем долго лечится, но остаётся в строю и делает успешную служебную карьеру.
Ведущий второй пары пытается осмотреться и маневрировать. Однако перестройка внимания с общего маневра на индивидуальную опасность затягивается. Следует взрыв ракеты.
Лётчик благополучно катапультируется. Но неблагополучно приземляется. Воздушный поток срывает незастёгнутый защитный шлём. Приземление происходит среди скал и камней. Подворачивается нога. Удар головой о камень. Смерть. [Четвёртый]

Ещё источник:
http://aces.safarikovi.org/
http://aces.safarikovi.org/victories...es-israel.html
  30-Jul-70 Asher Snir                   Mirage IIICJ           MiG-21    USSR                                           
  30-Jul-70 Aviem Sela                   F-4E               183 MiG-21    USSR        Nav: Reuven Reshef                 
  30-Jul-70 Avihu Ben-Nun                F-4E               105 MiG-21    USSR        Nav: Shaul Levi                   
  30-Jul-70 Abraham Shalmon              Mirage IIICJ        78 MiG-21    USSR                                           
  30-Jul-70 Abraham Shalmon              Mirage IIICJ        78 MiG-21    USSR

----------


## @le}{

Ближе к полудню 30 июля прозвучала команда «Воздух!». Но звенья повели не на север в сторону Суэцкого канала, а на юг, через запретную для полётов зону, закрытую ракетчиками. Вскоре мы уже были над Сохненской долиной [Сухна - на берегу Суэцкого залива] , где черные пепелища с обломками МиГов прояснили ситуацию, а детали нам рассказали в Бени-Суэйфе.
Израильтянам надоели наши экзерсисы с действиями из воздушных засад и они организовали такую же операцию, но уже против нас.
Так в Сохненской долине появилась радиолокационная отметка, на перехват которой было поднято звено из Ком-Авшима. Звено при боевом соприкосновении с противником вошло в крутой маневр с максимально возможной перегрузкой, чтобы упредить прицельное применение им пушек и самонаводящихся ракет. По остатку топлива 1 300 кг и разрешающей команде полкового КП звено вышло из боя с пикированием к земле и разгоном предельной скорости, т.е. спасло себя.
К сожалению, один из пилотов оказался без противоперегрузочного костюма, во время маневра из-за «чёрной пелены» в глазах потерял своих коллег, уменьшил перегрузку и тут же был сбит. [Первый]
*Это - к-н Журавлев.*
Когда звено из Ком-Авшима уже вышло из боя, к месту схватки подошло звено из Бени-Суэйфа.
Мимо наших ребят слева направо пронёсся «Мираж», который находился в левом развороте. Командир звена вводит самолёт в правый разворот и почти сразу же перекладывает его в левый крен, пытаясь выстроить кривую прицеливания для пуска ракет.
В это время его ведомый видит в перископ пуск ракеты вторым «Миражом» и кричит о пуске командиру, выполняя одновременно размазанную «кадушку» и сбивая захват своего самолёта головкой самонаведения вражеской ракеты. Командир медлит с «кадушкой», поскольку его собственные ракеты уже захватили тепло летящего впереди противника.
Далее - взрыв. От командира остался только пистолет. [Второй] Всё остальное в аэрозольном состоянии стало принадлежностью долины.
*Это к-н Юрченко*
А ведомого на «кадушке» пытается достать своей пушкой настойчивый «Мираж», превращая его стабилизатор в решето. Лётчик уходит на вертикаль. Выполняет одну «мёртвую петлю», вторую и сваливается в её верхней точке в штопор. Отпускает ручку управления, вращение прекращается и мимо него проходит вниз, как ни в чем не бывало, уже упомянутый «Мираж». У него меньше нагрузка на крыло и он обходится без штопора, но оказывается под МиГом.
Наш лётчик подтягивает нос самолёта, чтобы стрельнуть из пушки и снова вращается в штопоре. Позже они летят некоторое время на параллельных курсах. Причем наш летит домой. У него топливо на исходе.
*Прошли траверз засадного аэродрома Катамия. Наш лётчик не может сесть там, поскольку его беспомощностью на посадке тут же воспользуется противник. Впереди замаячили контуры аэродрома Каир-Вест, очерченные позициями пулемётов, пушек и ракет разных калибров в несколько ярусов. Израильтянин осознаёт глупость происходящего и разворачивается на обратный курс.* [Вот он, *Пятый*. Израильтяне Бен-Нун и лётчик Миража не "осознают глупость происходящего", они догоняют его и Бен-Нун сбивает его над Нилом, в 100 км от места, где сбиты четверо других]
*Это к-н Макара, сел на запасной аэродром и ввиду НЕЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНОСТИ повреждений МиГа, на СВОЕМ самолете на следующий день или через перелетел на Бени-Суэйф*
Судьба второй пары была более простой, но не менее трагичной. На развороте звена вправо снизу сзади и мимо крайнего ведомого проскакивает «Фантом», но звено перекладывает крен влево и ведомый не успевает отстреляться, выдерживая место в боевом порядке. Естественно, кричит, что «Фантомы» сзади, и через мгновение получает ракету в двигатель. [Третий] Самолёт переворачивает взрывом и лётчик в таком положении катапультируется, повреждая себе позвоночник. В последующем долго лечится, но остаётся в строю и делает успешную служебную карьеру.
*Это к-н Сыркин*
Ведущий второй пары пытается осмотреться и маневрировать. Однако перестройка внимания с общего маневра на индивидуальную опасность затягивается. Следует взрыв ракеты.
Лётчик благополучно катапультируется. Но неблагополучно приземляется. Воздушный поток срывает незастёгнутый защитный шлём. Приземление происходит среди скал и камней. Подворачивается нога. Удар головой о камень. Смерть. [Четвёртый]

*Это к-н Яковлев*
Как видите не было пятого...

----------


## @le}{

Да, спасибо за описание, по моему четко разобрались.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да, спасибо за описание, по моему четко разобрались.


 И все же: Камнев или Каменев? Был сбит или нет? У Бабича - Каменев, на  фотографиях-Камнев. У Бабича Каменев сбит, со слов других-Камнев не был сбит, во всяком случае он, якобы, служил после Египта в Тираспольском полку. Непонятно.

----------


## juky-puky

> *Прошли траверз засадного аэродрома Катамия. Наш лётчик не может сесть там, поскольку его беспомощностью на посадке тут же воспользуется противник. Впереди замаячили контуры аэродрома Каир-Вест, очерченные позициями пулемётов, пушек и ракет разных калибров в несколько ярусов. Израильтянин осознаёт глупость происходящего и разворачивается на обратный курс.* [Вот он, *Пятый*. Израильтяне Бен-Нун и лётчик Миража не "осознают глупость происходящего", они догоняют его и Бен-Нун сбивает его над Нилом, в 100 км от места, где сбиты четверо других]
> *Это к-н Макара, сел на запасной аэродром и ввиду НЕЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНОСТИ повреждений МиГа, на СВОЕМ самолете на следующий день или через перелетел на Бени-Суэйф*


- Незначительные повреждения МиГ-21 получил при взрыве Сайдвиндера. Но когда в него с дальности полтора километра всадили Спарроу, он никак не мог получить "незначительные повреждения".
Бен-Нун вспоминал позднее: 

"МиГ был *в полутора километрах впереди нас*. Меня беспокоило только одно: как бы пилот 'Миража' не сбил МиГ раньше меня. У него были израильские ракеты 'Шафрир', а у меня американские 'Сайдуиндеры'. Наконец, я смог произвести пуск ракеты, но из-за чрезвычайно высокой скорости МиГа, захват был сделан на самом пределе. Ракета поразила цель и взорвалась. Но, казалось, повреждения были недостаточны, т.к. МиГ продолжал лететь, даже не сбавляя скорость. Мой штурман посоветовал использовать радиолокационную ракету 'Спарроу'. Я сам даже не подумал о ней, т.к. тот тип, что был у нас, был устаревшим и не предполагался к использованию на столь малой высоте. В это время мы приблизились к долине Нила и оказались несколько выше. Сейчас наши шансы стали чуть лучше и я знал, что мой штурман отлично владеет техникой наведения с помощью радара. Он захватил цель и я произвел пуск. *'Спарроу' настигла МиГ и он взорвался.* Я уверен, что летчик погиб, т.к. было слишком низко для успешного катапультирования."

Раз к-н Макара жив - значит, в том МиГе был кто-то другой. Не могут два опытных лётчика (ещё там был "Мираж") днём, при ясном солнце, прямо у них под носом, не определить: что же случилось с преследуемым ими самолётом после попадания в него ракеты с солидной боевой частью?

P.S.  *Алексей*,  я же тебе сказал, что на Авиабазе мой ник был *Вуду*, я там больше дебатах не участвую, но уж раз ты мои посты отсюда переносишь туда - во-первых: не ставь против моего тамошнего ника вопросительный знак, потому что это действительно я, а во-вторых - уж будь любезен, для полного комплекта процитировать и слова Бен-Нуна, что я привёл.   :Rolleyes:  
А то как-то неловко получается...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Раз к-н Макара жив - значит, в том МиГе был кто-то ещё. Не могут два опытных лётчика (ещё там был "Мираж") днём, при ясном солнце, прямо у них под носом, не определить: что же случилось с преследуемым ими самолётом после попадания в него ракеты с солидной боевой частью?


Уж не намекаешь ли ты на  "спарку"? Вообще, где основания верить Бен-Нуну? Может, он и не сбивал никого.

----------


## @le}{

> И все же: Камнев или Каменев? Был сбит или нет? У Бабича - Каменев, на  фотографиях-Камнев. У Бабича Каменев сбит, со слов других-Камнев не был сбит, во всяком случае он, якобы, служил после Египта в Тираспольском полку. Непонятно.


По настоящему Камнев (хотя и сам иногда путаюсь), есть мемуары в которых написано правильно Камнев. Он опознан и как кз С Комаушима, и как служивший в Тираспольском полку после Египта.

----------


## @le}{

У Акименкова описан только Мираж

----------


## juky-puky

> Уж не намекаешь ли ты на  "спарку"?


- ?? На какую спарку? Мираж там был одноместный, но Фантом Бен-Нуна - он одноместным и быть не мог. Все Фантомы всю жизнь, во всех модификациях - только двухместные. Лётчик + штурман-оператор. Они все - спарки. С двойным управлением. 



Макет-копия, 1/32:





> Вообще, где основания верить Бен-Нуну? Может, он и не сбивал никого.


- Слушай, а Покрышкину, например, можно верить? Может, он и не сбивал никого?  :Wink:  
Свидетелей там ещё двое: штурман-оператор Бен-Нуна и лётчик соседнего Миража.  Плюс к тому (устал повторять): *победа тебе не защитывается, если не привезёшь фотоконтроль сбиваемого противника.*

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Надеюсь, будет в тему.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

продолжение.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

окончание.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Статья по изменению алгоритмов подготовки летчиков Советских ВВС по итогам локальных конфликтов.
Прислана для публикации ака juky-puky.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

окончание 1й части.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

2я часть, начало.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

2я часть, окончание.

----------


## juky-puky

Спасибо, замечательно!  :Smile:  

*@le}{*ею очень рекомендую внимательно прочесть...

----------


## @le}{

Несколько не понял каким боком эта статья относится к якобы 5-му сбитому... Ну да ладно.
МиГ 21 в Марах(на фото) почему-то относится к 35 ИАП, хотя в Египте был 135 ИАП.
В статье говорится о том что пилоты были в основном с Дальнего Востока. Поспорю, Я знаю о Кировоградском полке, Тираспольском полке и Маркулештском полке, отдельная эскадрилья Ю.Настенко - Закавказье.(к сожалению не знаю что за полк) Об остальном в этой статье я знаю, так сказать, из первоисточника. Только в полках где отец служил новая программа полготовки летчиков называлась не "коррида", а "заготовка мяса".
Теперь вернемся к воспоминаниям А.Бен-Нуна. Он был из 69аэ? Тогда тем более он не мог вести бой против 1зв (Камнева) -  "Фантомы" 69аэ ВСТУПИЛИ В БОЙ ПРОТИВ ЗВЕНА ЮРЧЕНКО,КОГДА ЗВЕНО КАМНЕВА УЖЕ ВЫХОДИЛО ИЗ БОЯ. Неувязочка...
Вот Вы говорите, что у вас есть свидетели, но у меня тоже (Бабич не в счет - он историк-теоретик) итак:
И.В. Рыболовлев - начальник группы объективного контроля Бени-Суэйфа
Акименков А.В. - летчик 135 ИАП
Васильев В.Ф. - летчик 135 ИАП

----------


## juky-puky

> Несколько не понял каким боком эта статья относится к якобы 5-му сбитому...


- Статья достаточно подробно рассказывает о подготовке советских-лётчиков истребителей вообще.



> Теперь вернемся к воспоминаниям А.Бен-Нуна. Он был из 69аэ? Тогда тем более он не мог вести бой против 1зв (Камнева) -  "Фантомы" 69аэ ВСТУПИЛИ В БОЙ ПРОТИВ ЗВЕНА ЮРЧЕНКО, КОГДА ЗВЕНО КАМНЕВА УЖЕ ВЫХОДИЛО ИЗ БОЯ. Неувязочка...


- Бен-Нун не спрашивал в воздухе: "Ребята, вы из чьего звена?!"  Поэтому совершенно неважно, кто там что рассказывает про очерёдность вступления в бой тех-то или тех-то, есть медицинский факт: *в ходе той операции Бен-Нун на Фантоме и другой израильский лётчик на Мираже погнались за выходящим из боя советским лётчиком на МиГ-21 и над Нилом со второй попытки Бен-Нун его сбил.* 



> Вот Вы говорите, что у вас есть свидетели, но у меня тоже (Бабич не в счет - он историк-теоретик) итак:
> И.В. Рыболовлев - начальник группы объективного контроля Бени-Суэйфа
> Акименков А.В. - летчик 135 ИАП
> Васильев В.Ф. - летчик 135 ИАП


- И у Вас есть ещё 500 человек, которые не присутствовали в при том, как ракета Бен-Нуна сбила МиГ-21 над Нилом, примерно в 100 км от Сухны.
Но это странная форма свидетельствования...
Кстати: *не откажите в любезности поставить на Авиабазу воспоминания Бен-Нуна, раз уж Вы частями туда переносите фрагменты наших разговоров.* Иначе там будет чего-то не хватать...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Бен-Нун не спрашивал в воздухе: "Ребята, вы из чьего звена?!"  Поэтому совершенно неважно, кто там что рассказывает про очерёдность вступления в бой тех-то или тех-то, есть медицинский факт: *в ходе той операции Бен-Нун на Фантоме и другой израильский лётчик на Мираже погнались за выходящим из боя советским лётчиком на МиГ-21 и над Нилом со второй попытки Бен-Нун его сбил.*


Насколько я понял, из 2ух звеньев(8машин) по итогу приземлились 4.
То есть сбито было все же 4. Не мог Бен Нун ошибится? При достаточно порядочном углублении во вражеское возд. пространство возможно просто не было времени сильно уж разглядывать , что случилось с самолетом, в который(или около которого?) взорвалась ракета.
История знает достаточно много примеров, когда то, что должно было по идее взорваться, сгореть и помереть оказывается и не думало себе этого делать, а жило и прекрасно огрызалось=) Ну, как минимум добиралось домой. Достаточночасто и в Корее, и в МВ несколько пилотов видели падающий самолет противника, дымящий и т.д, но он таки приходил к себе домой. 
к-н Макара как мы видим, остался жив  и посадил поврежденную машину.
Возможно ли нахождение в р-не, заявленном израильским пилотом, какого то арабского МиГа? 
А вообще, для полной ясности картины, нужно отрисовывать схему боя с привязкой по времени и местности.
Кто то сие умеет делать в фотошопе там или еще в чем нить?
я нет :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

> -
> Раз к-н Макара жив - значит, в том МиГе был кто-то другой. 
> 
> 
>  неловко получается...


Конечно, неловко получается: раз не Макара, значит кто-то еще, но чтоб обязательно был. Я потому  и сказал про спарку, что это очевидная нелепость. По твоему получается, раз стрельнули, то сбили и обязательно  кто-то должен был погибнуть.Но раз Макара  жив, то погиб другой летчик. Значит самолет был двухместный?! Но я думаю, что пятого сбитого не было-иначе написали бы. Разница не принципиальна: 4 или 5 МИГа. А то, что там были какие-то заинтересованные свидетели вроде штурмана, так ведь и с другой стороны были свидетели, объективность которых ты отрицаешь. Это некрасиво. И еще я хотел вот что сказать. Я думаю, что проникновение МОССАД было настолько  серьезно в армию арабов, что  она ( или оно, не знаю) наверняка знает, что там было на самом деле, и знает, я думаю, фамилии, погибших в том бою, советских пилотов. Ну и, конечно, на самом деле это известно и у нас, только непонятно, почему нет подтвержденных, достоверных сведений.

----------


## juky-puky

> Насколько я понял, из 2ух звеньев(8машин) по итогу приземлились 4.


- Поднималось не два звена. Два звена уже дежурили в воздухе. Никаких арабских там близко быть не должно.



> То есть сбито было все же 4. Не мог Бен Нун ошибится?


- В этой ситуации? Я не представляю, _как_ там можно было бы ошибиться? *При том, что ошибиться должен был бы не он один*. "Ошибиться" ещё должен был бы штурман-оператор в его задней кабине, который управлял радиолокационным прицелом и эту "Спарроу" наводил. "Ошибиться" должен был и лётчик рядом летящего "Миража", который вообще был зрителем. И "ошибиться" должна была плёнка фотокинопулёмёта, без регистрации на которой Бен-Нуну никто эту победу не защитал бы.




> При достаточно порядочном углублении во вражеское возд. пространство возможно просто не было времени сильно уж разглядывать , что случилось с самолетом, в который(или около которого?) взорвалась ракета.


- У всех троих МиГ-21 был перед носом. Время - дневное. Если бы ракета промазала, Бен-Нун не сказал бы что самолёт взорвался.



> История знает достаточно много примеров, когда то, что должно было по идее взорваться, сгореть и помереть оказывается и не думало себе этого делать, а жило и прекрасно огрызалось=) Ну, как минимум добиралось домой. Достаточночасто и в Корее, и в МВ несколько пилотов видели падающий самолет противника, дымящий и т.д, но он таки приходил к себе домой.


- Взорвавшиеся самолёты обычно домой не приходят.



> к-н Макара как мы видим, остался жив  и посадил поврежденную машину.
> Возможно ли нахождение в р-не, заявленном израильским пилотом, какого то арабского МиГа?


- Не думаю. Фантом Бен-Нуна не выполнял "свободную охоту" вокруг Каира. Бен-Нун был командиром звена Фантомов там и одним из руководителей операции. Начало её - над Сухной. Так что - никаких ниоткуда взявшихся арабских самолётов.
 Вообще-то, говорят, что тогдашний президент Египта Анвар Садат на следующий день сказал о пяти сбитых советских самолётах. Было бы их четыре - так он и сказал бы о четырёх.

----------


## @le}{

> - Статья достаточно подробно рассказывает о подготовке советских-лётчиков истребителей вообще...


Ну и что? Неточности я Вам указал, читал быстро и еще найду, ветеранов (заметьте не только отца) порасспрашиваю, мб еще и они выскажут свое мнение.




> -- Бен-Нун не спрашивал в воздухе: "Ребята, вы из чьего звена?!"  Поэтому совершенно неважно, кто там что рассказывает про очерёдность вступления в бой тех-то или тех-то, есть медицинский факт: *в ходе той операции Бен-Нун на Фантоме и другой израильский лётчик на Мираже погнались за выходящим из боя советским лётчиком на МиГ-21 и над Нилом со второй попытки Бен-Нун его сбил.*


Этот литературный отрывок (который кстати, и к воспоминаниям то может и никакого отношения не иметь) сообщает неправду, в этом районе НИКТО из 2 и 3 аэ 135 ИАП СБИТ НЕ БЫЛ.




> - - И у Вас есть ещё 500 человек, которые не присутствовали в при том, как ракета Бен-Нуна сбила МиГ-21 над Нилом, примерно в 100 км от Сухны.
> Но это странная форма свидетельствования...


ноу коммент



> - Кстати: *не откажите в любезности поставить на Авиабазу воспоминания Бен-Нуна, раз уж Вы частями туда переносите фрагменты наших разговоров.* Иначе там будет чего-то не хватать...


выложу! просто небольшие проблемы были.

----------


## @le}{

> - Видимо, зная такую расстановку сил, израильтяне и предприняли свою операцию, так красочно, но совершенно не соответствуя действительности описанную в израильской статье. В этой статье были сведены в единое целое 3 эпизода боестолкновений разнесенных не только по месту действий, но и по времени. Так атаки «Скайхоков» производились за 5 дней до описываемого воздушного боя 30.07.70г., а эскадрилья с аэродрома египетских ВВС занималась прикрытием штурмовиков за 150 км от места описываемого боя.


Вот пожалуйста - еще предположение. 30.07.70 1 аэ 135 ИАП была передислоцирована на другой аэродром дя прикрытия египетских ИБАшников при их налете на УРЗ "ХОК" МБ А. Бен-Нун там кого-то сбил, там могли быть и египтяне. 
ЕЩЕ РАЗ -  В БОЮ МЕЖДУ СИЛАМИ 3 И 2 аэ 135 ИАП ВВС СССР И 101 И 69 аэ ВВС ИЗРАИЛЯ 30.07.70г. С СОВЕТСКОЙ СТОРОНЫ ПОТЕРИ СОСТАВИЛИ 4-ре МиГ-21

----------


## juky-puky

> Конечно, неловко получается: раз не Макара, значит кто-то еще, но чтоб обязательно был.


- Альтернатива: все, кто там непосредственно участвовал - врут. Бен-Нун врёт, его штурман врёт, лётчик Миража врёт, плёнка фотокинопулемёта Фантома врёт... Даже президент Египта врёт. А те, кого там в помине не было, все поголовно "свидетели". Свидетели чего?



> Я потому  и сказал про спарку, что это очевидная нелепость.


- В этом месте я тебя абсолютно не понял: какую спарку?? Фантом и так спарка и никогда не был чем-то другим. Поясни, о чём речь??



> По твоему получается, раз стрельнули, то сбили и обязательно  кто-то должен был погибнуть.


- См. мой предыдущий пост.



> Но раз Макара  жив, то погиб другой летчик. Значит самолет был двухместный?!


- При чём здесь Макара? На Макаре свет клином сошёлся? В воздухе было не 8 советских самолётов, а гораздо больше.



> Но я думаю, что пятого сбитого не было-иначе написали бы.  Разница не принципиальна: 4 или 5 МИГа.


- Это разница в потерях на *20*%.



> А то, что там были какие-то заинтересованные свидетели вроде штурмана, так ведь и с другой стороны были свидетели, объективность которых ты отрицаешь. Это некрасиво.


- *Там не было никаких других свидетелей, когда Фантом и Мираж гнались за МиГ-21-ым на высоте 30-50 метров со скоростью звука.*



> И еще я хотел вот что сказать. Я думаю, что проникновение МОССАД было настолько  серьезно в армию арабов, что  она ( или оно, не знаю) наверняка знает, что там было на самом деле, и знает, я думаю, фамилии, погибших в том бою, советских пилотов. Ну и, конечно, на самом деле это известно и у нас, только непонятно, почему нет подтвержденных, достоверных сведений.


- Я постараюсь уточнить у *sxam*'a,  сейчас капитана запаса ЦАХАЛ, о деталях и количестве сбитых тогда.
Повторяю: я совершенно не верю во враньё Бен-Нуна, его товарищей и его средств объективного контроля, пусть хоть сотня тех, кого там не было, начнут высказывать свои _предположения_.

----------


## @le}{

> - Поднималось не два звена. Два звена уже дежурили в воздухе. Никаких арабских там близко быть не должно.


Ж...па! Два звена уже дежурили в воздухе! Наверное с ночи... :Mad:

----------


## juky-puky

> Вот пожалуйста - еще предположение. 30.07.70 1 аэ 135 ИАП была передислоцирована на другой аэродром дя прикрытия египетских ИБАшников при их налете на УРЗ "ХОК" МБ А. Бен-Нун там кого-то сбил, там могли быть и египтяне. 
> ЕЩЕ РАЗ -  В БОЮ МЕЖДУ СИЛАМИ 3 И 2 аэ 135 ИАП ВВС СССР И 101 И 69 аэ ВВС ИЗРАИЛЯ 30.07.70г. С СОВЕТСКОЙ СТОРОНЫ ПОТЕРИ СОСТАВИЛИ 4-ре МиГ-21


- *Алексей*, вот прямо сейчас, чётко и внятно спросите на Авиабазе у *sxam*'a, *кого конкретно сбил Бен-Нун?*

----------


## @le}{

Сам зайди и посмотри!!!!!!!!!

----------


## juky-puky

> Ж...па! *Два звена уже дежурили в воздухе! Наверное с ночи*...


- На момент начала боя два звена МиГ-21 были в воздухе. Твоя реакция странна. (Мягко выражаясь.)
http://www.duel.ru/200548/?48_6_1
Утром со стороны Синая в районе к северу от Суэца появилось звено «Фантомов» и атаковало артиллерийскую батарею. КП 106 иабр поднял в воздух с аэродрома Бени-Суэйф дежурное звено капитана Юрченко и с аэродрома Комаушим звено капитана Каменева. С подъемом в воздух наших самолетов группа «Фантомов» (как оказалось, демонстрационная, игравшая роль «приманки») ушла за канал на Синай. *Оба звена были поставлены в зоны дежурства* на средней высоте для прикрытия своих аэродромов.
    У тебя действительно "полная жопа" с восприятием...

----------


## juky-puky

> Сам зайди и посмотри!!!!!!!!!


- В чём причина истерики у половозрелого пацана?  Я же сказал, что ушёл оттуда, что непонятно?  _"Туда я больше не ездец"_ (с) 

Смотреть иногда смотрю. R/O.  Что символизирует поставленный там тобой краснорожий смайлик?

----------


## @le}{

> - На момент начала боя два звена МиГ-21 были в воздухе. Твоя реакция странна. (Мягко выражаясь.)
> http://www.duel.ru/200548/?48_6_1
> Утром со стороны Синая в районе к северу от Суэца появилось звено «Фантомов» и атаковало артиллерийскую батарею. КП 106 иабр поднял в воздух с аэродрома Бени-Суэйф дежурное звено капитана Юрченко и с аэродрома Комаушим звено капитана Каменева. С подъемом в воздух наших самолетов группа «Фантомов» (как оказалось, демонстрационная, игравшая роль «приманки») ушла за канал на Синай. *Оба звена были поставлены в зоны дежурства* на средней высоте для прикрытия своих аэродромов.
>     У тебя действительно "полная жопа" с восприятием...


Ну-ну... прочти воспоминания Амира Амоса.

----------


## Юрий

Почитал ссылку, не знаю, может ранее и публиковалась. Что-то тошно стало от"мощи" еврейских ВВС.

http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...ition_war3.htm

Вот еще http://www.airwar.ru/history/af/iaf/stati/is.html

Я так понимаю, что Бен-Нун, мало того, что занимал видный пост в ВВС Израиля, так еще и возведен в касту национальных героев?!  :Cool:

----------


## @le}{

Красные, это Золотой. Атакуйте, азимут два, пять, ноль. Четверка противника впереди вас в 20 милях (35 км) и ещё одна позади них, в 35 милях (55 км). 
Вас понял. Начинаем перец. Я скомандовал включить форсаж. На запасной частоте я начал слышать голоса командиров двух других наших звеньев, в которых я узнал Авиху и Ифтаха. 

Красный, выше на 11 часах - в моих наушниках раздался голос Авраама. И я тут же увидел пару МиГов, пролетавших высоко над нами в противоположном направлении. 

Третий, атакуй южную пару, а мы займемся северной, той что повыше. Авраам, мой Третий, тут же подтвердил получение команды. 

Красные, это Золотой. Внимание, вторая четверка приближается к району боя. А через две с половиной минуты в бой вступит третья четверка - известил КП всех наших в воздухе.

Это Выдержка из воспоминаний А.Амоса.
2 Юрий. Дык весь сыр-бор из-за этой статьи.

----------


## @le}{

А можно и такое описание боя пообсуждать:
http://www.kackad.com/article.asp?article=1065

----------


## Юрий

Короче, наберите в любом поисковике (в моем случае Рамблер) Бен - Нун. Израильские ВВС. И у Вас начнется морская болезнь от обилия ссылок и успехов ВВС Израиля. На эти ссылки, кстати и опирается, уважаемый Юкки с Пуком!!!

----------


## juky-puky

> Почитал ссылку, не знаю, может ранее и публиковалась. Что-то тошно стало от"мощи" еврейских ВВС.


- Что сказать-то хотел? Что тебя тошнит от того, что Израиль выиграл *6* войн у арабов, причём в *4*-х из них на стороне арабов стоял Советский Союз. *Bыиграл в огромной степени благодаря своим ВВС.* Мощь которых ты так ехидно взял в кавычки (с кем сравнивал-то?).
Тебя тошнит от расстройства и обиды?



> Я так понимаю, что Бен-Нун, мало того, что занимал видный пост в ВВС Израиля, так еще и возведен в касту национальных героев?!


- Очень уважаемых людей. Как любой известный военный лётчик в своей стране.

----------


## Andreya

Мне кажется Пука ************* своей новой родины, как он хочет, руками несчастного "Бена-Нуна" завалить пятый МиГ, да еще с советским пилотом. Пятый МиГ, это уже перебор, и даже, сам Бен-Нун, уже обикался и жалеет что рассказал про "вероятно" сбитый МиГ.
  Пука успокойся. Летчик, к "сожалению", жив, самолет очень сильно потрепан в воздушном бою и больше против правоверных иудеев не воевал. Я думаю, такой исход противоборства тебя устроит.  ("Я так думаю!!!!" МИМИНО)
Удалено мной.
Предупреждаю, крайний раз...
Петр Берестовой.

----------


## juky-puky

> Мне кажется Пука очень кровожадный патриот своей новой родины, как он хочет, руками несчастного "Бена-Нуна" завалить пятый МиГ, да еще с советским пилотом.


- _"Он хату покинул, пошёл воевать, чтоб землю евреев арабам отдать..."_  (с - почти М.Светлов)

----------


## Andreya

Кому какая земля, это слава Богу мы не в силах окончательно решить, еврейская она или арабская, мы можем только защищать свою , а не отбирать чужую. Не поэтому ли, там до сих пор, этот вопрос еще стоит, а может и не решиться никогда. Человек имеет очень ограниченные возможности, в решении подобных проблем кардинально.
Не совершенен он, поэтому все время врет, воюет и снова врет и этот калейдоскоп бесконечен, как желание человека извести, до одного, всех своих врагов. Пожалейте пятого пилота Пука, пожалуйста, и будет Вам еврейское счастье!

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Так, дружно прекратили выяснять национальную принадлежность каждого и сосредоточились на обсуждаемом моменте. Иначе кое кто сможет принять участие в дискуссии крайне не скоро.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Поднималось не два звена. Два звена уже дежурили в воздухе. Никаких арабских там близко быть не должно.


 не должно или не было-две разные вещи. Я то же думаю что не было, но для восстановления точного хода боя необходима прокладка на карте.




> - В этой ситуации? Я не представляю, _как_ там можно было бы ошибиться? *При том, что ошибиться должен был бы не он один*. "Ошибиться" ещё должен был бы штурман-оператор в его задней кабине, который управлял радиолокационным прицелом и эту "Спарроу" наводил. "Ошибиться" должен был и лётчик рядом летящего "Миража", который вообще был зрителем. И "ошибиться" должна была плёнка фотокинопулёмёта, без регистрации на которой Бен-Нуну никто эту победу не защитал бы.


На пленке(я более чем уверен) виден маркер прицела, отметка цели, взрыв. Взорвался самолет или ракета около самолета-определить думаю непросто. Я уже говорил, и повторю еще, что в горячке боя "ошибиться" могут все, причем будучи абсолютно уверенными в своей правоте.




> - У всех троих МиГ-21 был перед носом. Время - дневное. Если бы ракета промазала, Бен-Нун не сказал бы что самолёт взорвался.


никто не обвиняет пилота во лжи, скорее сообщество склоняется к мысли, что имела место ошибка, как это часто бывало в других конфликтах.




> - Взорвавшиеся самолёты обычно домой не приходят.


согласен, но повержденные частенько приходят :Wink:  




> - Не думаю. Фантом Бен-Нуна не выполнял "свободную охоту" вокруг Каира. Бен-Нун был командиром звена Фантомов там и одним из руководителей операции. Начало её - над Сухной. Так что - никаких ниоткуда взявшихся арабских самолётов.


в таком случае может не Бен Нун ошибся, а кто то из остальных израильских пилотов, заявивших о победе? Опять таки, нужна карта боя с маневрами и точками сбития на местности...



> Вообще-то, говорят, что тогдашний президент Египта Анвар Садат на следующий день сказал о пяти сбитых советских самолётах. Было бы их четыре - так он и сказал бы о четырёх.


Не знаю, меня тогда и в проекте наверно не было :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## juky-puky

> На пленке(я более чем уверен) виден маркер прицела, отметка цели, взрыв. Взорвался самолет или ракета около самолета-определить думаю непросто. Я уже говорил, и повторю еще, что в горячке боя "ошибиться" могут все, причем будучи абсолютно уверенными в своей правоте.


- Вот данные Спарроу:
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/aim7.html
Модификация  AIM-7E
Вес БЧ, кг  *30*
Если она взорвалась рядом с МиГ-21 - самолёта нет.  БЧ *большая*. Чудес не бывает, в упор трудно промазать. А если взрыватель подорвал БЧ - значит, цель была в радиусе поражения. покинуть самолёт, если бы лётчик остался цел, тоже нельзя: высоты вообще нет, тогдажние катапульты не обеспечивали спасение при катапультировании у земли. 
Тем более: и экипаж Фантома, и лётчик Миража полёт продолжали. Через 5 секунд они были на том месте, где произошла встреча Спарроу и Мига. И продолжали осматривать пространство перед собой. Некуда МиГу было деться. 
Тут нельзя ошибиться. 



> никто не обвиняет пилота во лжи, скорее сообщество склоняется к мысли, что имела место ошибка, как это часто бывало в других конфликтах.


- Совершенно непонятно, на основании чего сообщество приходит к таким странным умозаключениям.   Сообщество наводит тень на плетень.  По заявлению генерала Громова в своё время (когда ещё можно было говорить), которое я по РТВ слышал своими ушами и видел своими глазами, число погибших в первую чеченскую российских военнослужщих превышает официальную цифру потерь примерно в три раза.  Поэтому советской/российской официальной статистике потерь я не верю вообще.  Там, где скрывают тысячи убитых, что за проблема скрыть гибель одного?

----------


## Nazar

> Поэтому советской/российской официальной статистике потерь я не верю вообще.  Там, где скрывают тысячи убитых, что за проблема скрыть гибель одного?


Юкки ну вот опять , расскажи мне где именно скрывали тысячи, повторяю тысячи убитых ? . Хотя опять-же ( старая песня о главном) , со "святой" землицы виднее.

----------


## juky-puky

> в таком случае может не Бен Нун ошибся, а кто то из остальных израильских пилотов, заявивших о победе? Опять таки, нужна карта боя с маневрами и точками сбития на местности...


- Сухна - над которой завязался бой, находится на берегу Суэцкого залива.  Река Нил, о которой упоминает Бен-Нун, находится в примерно в 100 км западнее. Для пролёта этого расстояния на М=1 требуется 294 секунды или около 5 минут.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> -- Совершенно непонятно, на основании чего сообщество приходит к таким странным умозаключениям.   Сообщество наводит тень на плетень.  По заявлению генерала Громова в своё время (когда ещё можно было говорить), которое я по РТВ слышал своими ушами и видел своими глазами, число погибших в первую чеченскую российских военнослужщих превышает официальную цифру потерь примерно в три раза.  Поэтому советской/российской официальной статистике потерь я не верю вообще.  Там, где скрывают тысячи убитых, что за проблема скрыть гибель одного?


Есть свидетели, живые до сих пор. это раз.
Два-тысячи есть смысл скрывать(пусть гадкий и подлый, но есть), гибель одного-смысла нет. 
а вопрос веры-всего лишь вопрос веры=)

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Сухна - над которой завязался бой, находится на берегу Суэцкого залива.  Река Нил, о которой упоминает Бен-Нун, находится в примерно в 100 км западнее. Для пролёта этого расстояния на М=1 требуется 294 секунды или около 5 минут.


Да, я смотрел карту. Поэтому у меня и возникло предположение(в свете ваших, небезосновательных кстати) высказываний, что одиночный самолет при двух свидетелях(оператору вобщем то фиг особо чего видно) мог быть сбит. Но в таком случае ошибся кто то из остальных израильских пилотов, засчитав себе победу. Так как, повторюсь, все сходится все таки на 4ех сбитых МиГах.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> По заявлению генерала Громова в своё время (когда ещё можно было говорить), которое я по РТВ слышал своими ушами и видел своими глазами, число погибших в первую чеченскую российских военнослужщих превышает официальную цифру потерь примерно в три раза. [/SIZE] Поэтому советской/российской официальной статистике потерь я не верю вообще.  Там, где скрывают тысячи убитых, что за проблема скрыть гибель одного?


 Михаил, подобные высказывание и провоцируют флуд, а его как раз хочется избежать. Тут чай, не дети в основном собрались. Можно верить, можно нет, но есть факты(очевидцы).

----------


## juky-puky

> Юкки ну вот опять , расскажи мне где именно скрывали тысячи, повторяю тысячи убитых ? . Хотя опять-же ( старая песня о главном) , со "святой" землицы виднее.


- Я могу тебе рассказать, а ты пометь где-нибудь, а то через пару месяцев опять забудешь. 
Во время первой чеченской, российское командование там как-то отказалось брать в числе прочих корреспондентов с собой на борта вертолётов корреспондентов тогдашнего НТВ, ещё когда оно принадлежало Гусинскому.  Всех берут, а этим - "от винта!"
Тогда съёмочная группа НТВ поехала в Ростов, в окружной госпиталь. И с включённой камерой и микрофоном пошли не к начальникам в кабинеты и не по палатам, а в цех при госпитале, где делали гробы, простые, деревянные. А работали там мужики, простые совершенно. И давай корреспонденты у них спрашивать: "Сколько гробов вам заказали позавчера?" Мастер, по простоте душевной, достаёт свою книжечку и говорит (примерно, за десятки - ручаюсь, единиц не помню) : 
- Позавчера - 32 гроба.
- А вчера?
- Вчера - 36.
- А сегодня? 
- Сегодня заказали и мы сделали только 28.
- А какой заказ на завтра?
- Завтра нужно дать 34 гроба.
Корреспондент поворачивается в камеру и повторяет официальные цифры погибших в Чечне позавчера, вчера и сегодня. А они (примерно): 7, 8 и 5 человек.
После выхода этого репортажа (не знаю, как для кого, а для меня - шокирующего) их снова стали брать с собой на вертолёты... Пока с Гусём не решили вопрос радикально...
А ещё через пару лет Громов озвучил то, что я сказал раньше...
А потом всем рты  вообще позатыкали.
*А тебе же,  Nazar, так и лучше - меньше знаешь - крепче спишь.*

----------


## juky-puky

> Михаил, подобные высказывание и провоцируют флуд, а его как раз хочется избежать. Тут чай, не дети в основном собрались. Можно верить, можно нет, но есть факты(очевидцы).


- Всё, завязал. Мне задают вопросы, неучтиво оставлять их без ответа...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Я могу тебе рассказать, а ты пометь где-нибудь, а то через пару месяцев опять забудешь. 
> Во время первой чеченской, российское командование там как-то отказалось брать в числе прочих корреспондентов с собой на борта вертолётов корреспондентов тогдашнего НТВ, ещё когда оно принадлежало Гусинскому.  Всех берут, а этим - "от винта!"
> Тогда съёмочная группа НТВ поехала в Ростов, в окружной госпиталь. И с включённой камерой и микрофоном пошли не к начальникам в кабинеты и не по палатам, а в цех при госпитале, где делали гробы, простые, деревянные. А работали там мужики, простые совершенно. И давай корреспонденты у них спрашивать: "Сколько гробов вам заказали позавчера?" Мастер, по простоте душевной, достаёт свою книжечку и говорит (примерно, за десятки - ручаюсь, единиц не помню) : 
> - Позавчера - 32 гроба.
> - А вчера?
> - Вчера - 36.
> - А сегодня? 
> - Сегодня заказали и мы сделали только 28.
> - А какой заказ на завтра?
> ...


Так, стоп. Коим боком мужики в Ростове к боям в Египте?
По мужикам в Ростове у меня то же есть свое мнение, как и о статистике, и тогдашней советской, нынешней росийской, о НТВ и прочих.
если есть желание это обсуждать-в курилку плиз.

----------


## juky-puky

> Да, я смотрел карту. Поэтому у меня и возникло предположение(в свете ваших, небезосновательных кстати) высказываний, что одиночный самолет при двух свидетелях(оператору вобщем то фиг особо чего видно) мог быть сбит. Но в таком случае ошибся кто то из остальных израильских пилотов, засчитав себе победу. Так как, повторюсь, все сходится все таки на 4ех сбитых МиГах.


- Даже Алексей, как представитель второго поколения там побывавших, отметил конкретно погибших - тех четверо, что сомнений не вызывают. Но все они погибли в районе центра боя, сравнительно недалеко от Сухны, не далее чем в 30-40 км. 
А тут - 100 км, Нил, южнее Каира... Отдельный эпизод, фактически после боя и по времени, и по месту.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Всё, завязал. Мне задают вопросы, неучтиво оставлять их без ответа...


Добре=)
Тогда ваше мнене о версии ошибки кого то из других пилотов миражей/Фантомов?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Даже Алексей, как представитель второго поколения там побывавших, отметил конкретно погибших - тех четверо, что сомнений не вызывают. Но все они погибли в районе центра боя, сравнительно недалеко от Сухны, не далее чем в 30-40 км. 
> А тут - 100 км, Нил, южнее Каира... Отдельный эпизод, фактически после боя и по времени, и по месту.


Если рассматривать в таком ключе, то мне более вероятным кажется гибель арабского МиГа.
Есть где то списки потерь советских пилотов в Египте? У меня есть книга по потерям России/СССР в локальных конфликтах, но боюсь, там общие цифры по погибшим/умершим. Разделение по моему только по званиям.

----------


## juky-puky

> Добре=)
> Тогда ваше мнене о версии ошибки кого то из других пилотов миражей/Фантомов?


- Не должно быть ошибок при фотоконтроле.  Израиль - не Эритрея - проверили тщательно, по всем каналам, в том числе - по каналам разведки: не подтверждается сбитие - его никто лётчику не припишет.

----------


## juky-puky

[QUOTE=Петр Берестовой;19559]Если рассматривать в таком ключе, то мне более вероятным кажется гибель арабского МиГа. [/QUOTE
- Арабских МиГов там не было, в том бою и близко. И именно один из советских Бен-Нун и уцепил вместе с пилотом Миража, и именно за советским гнался - довльно долго, кстати, по авиационным меркам.



> Есть где то списки потерь советских пилотов в Египте?


- Они, конечно, есть - в отделе кадров главного штаба ВВС РФ.  В папках с грифами "Секретно" и "Сов.секретно".  _"Да хто ж их дасть?!"_ - (с - перефразируя анекдот)



> У меня есть книга по потерям России/СССР в локальных конфликтах, но боюсь, там общие цифры по погибшим/умершим. Разделение по моему только по званиям.


- Посмотреть бы там всех Камневых и Каменевых. погибших в 1970 году в Египте, например?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## juky-puky

> Есть свидетели, живые до сих пор. это раз.
> Два-тысячи есть смысл скрывать(пусть гадкий и подлый, но есть), гибель одного-смысла нет.


- Это не просто "скрывать гибель одного". Это "увеличивать число потерь на *20%*".  Гляньте на этот вопрос под таким углом...

----------


## Nazar

> - Всё, завязал. Мне задают вопросы, неучтиво оставлять их без ответа...


Ну так что пойдем в курилку, я там может тебе смогу что-нибудь рассказать, в том числе и о роли журналистики в военных конфликтах и раздутии фактов.
P.S. Только на память мою жаловаться не надо, я практически никогда , ничего не забываю. :Smile:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Это не просто "скрывать гибель одного". Это "увеличивать число потерь на *20%*".  Гляньте на этот вопрос под таким углом...


Смотрел. Если честно-не критично. По книге-постараюсь завтра не забыть взять на работу.
Просто по факту есть 4 сбитых советских самолета в тот день.
Израильтяне заявляют о пяти. Пятый сбит, как вы сами признаете, достаточно далеко от места боя. Поэтому я и думаю о арабском Миге.
Либо о том (в случае принятия , что Бен Нун сбил наш МиГ), что кто то из пилотов ошибся со сбитым в основном бою. Ошибок при фотоконтроле конечно быть не должно, но они бывают. 
кстати, SXAM  вам ничего ене ответил?

----------


## juky-puky

> кстати, SXAM  вам ничего ене ответил?


- Он вчера ответил Алексею. что уволился и уточнить не может:
http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/08/08/...1967-1970.html
Внизу страницы, sxam, 08.08.2007 00:31.
Можно и тему с начала почитать - там много всякого-разного, включая карты...

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> - Он вчера ответил Алексею. что уволился и уточнить не может:
> http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/08/08/...1967-1970.html
> Внизу страницы, sxam, 08.08.2007 00:31.
> Можно и тему с начала почитать - там много всякого-разного, включая карты...


ага, жаль.
А лично вы с ним общаетесь? Может у него есть какие то прикидки?
пс: столько читать, я к ночи домой попаду =)
но переберу обязательно, спасиб.

----------


## juky-puky

> ага, жаль.
> А лично вы с ним общаетесь?


- Нет. 



> Может у него есть какие то прикидки?


- Он был поделился, если бы было чем. Видимо - нечем...  



> пс: столько читать, я к ночи домой попаду =)
> но переберу обязательно, спасиб.


- Там, конечно, надо творчески подходить к чтению. Людей, как и везде, было много, "хороших и разных",  мнений тоже всяких...  :Smile:

----------


## Петр Берестовой

http://www.soldat.ru/doc/casualties/...pter6.html#6_7
Вот тут цифры по потерям  из той книги. Увы...
ПС: кстати прочитал бОльшую часть. Пока склоняюсь к 4ем.
Однака, народ там дотошный и грамотный=)

----------


## FLOGGER

[QUOTE=juky-puky;19515]- Альтернатива: все, кто там непосредственно участвовал - врут. Бен-Нун врёт, его штурман врёт, лётчик Миража врёт, плёнка фотокинопулемёта Фантома врёт... Даже президент Египта врёт. А те, кого там в помине не было, все поголовно "свидетели". Свидетели чего?[/1][QUOTE]

Если ты внимательно прочитаешь то, что выдают за слова през. Египта, то ты увидишь, что през. ЕГИПТА ГОВОРИЛ О ПЯТОМ СБИТОМ, НО ИЗРАИЛЬСКОМ!!! Так будем верить президенту Египта? Али как7

[QUOTE]- В этом месте я тебя абсолютно не понял: какую спарку?? Фантом и так спарка и никогда не был чем-то другим. Поясни, о чём речь??[QUOTE]

Поясняю: с твоих слов, если Макара не погиб, значит, погиб кто-то другой в этом самолете. Значит в самолете было 2 летчика? Т.е. это была спарка? Заодно: Ф-4 спаркой не был, это двухместный боевой самолет.

[QUOTE]- См. мой предыдущий пост.[QUOTE]

А почему мы должны верить тебе(не БЕН -НУНУ) больше, чем  свидетелям  с нашей стороны? Они тебе не нравятся-и ради бога, только не упирайся, доказывая, что Бен-Нун святее папы римского. Ты предъявил фотопленку со сбитием 21-го где-то у черта на рогах? НЕТ! Ты номер "сбитого" борта предъявил? НЕТ! Ты фамилию "сбитого"летчика назвал? НЕТ! Так что ты здесь пытаешься доказать, что все ринулись отмазывать гибель еще одного летчика?  И причем здесь 20%? Здесь речь идет о единицах погибших (хотя и это, конечно, страшная трагедия, но это война). Т.е. ты этим пытаешься показать масштаб скрываемых потерь-20%! А, если бы речь шла о потере 1 или двух пилотов, то масштаб скрываемых потерь-50%? Такая арифметика сильно смахивает  на пропаганду. Никто не спорит. что евреи гораздо сильнее в боевом мастерстве, это общепризнанный факт. Но ты охолонись, доказывая, что все здесь бараны, а ты один источник истины в последней инстанции.
[QUOTE]- При чём здесь Макара? На Макаре свет клином сошёлся? В воздухе было не 8 советских самолётов, а гораздо больше.[QUOTE]

А сколько?
Я и говорю, что тебе важно, чтобы хоть кто-то еще был сбит и погиб, все-то тебе неймется. Ну. так сколько же наших самолетов было в воздухе? Везде ясно, по-моему, написано, что, когда третье звено подошло, то боя уже не было, на земле только дымились сбитые МИГи, а израильские самолеты ушли уже домой.

[QUOTE]- Это разница в потерях на *20*%.[QUOTE]

 Еще раз: это разница  в один самолет

[QUOTE]- *Там не было никаких других свидетелей, когда Фантом и Мираж гнались за МиГ-21-ым на высоте 30-50 метров со скоростью звука.*[QUOTE]

Свидетели те, кто вернулся домой.




> - Я постараюсь уточнить у *sxam*'a,  сейчас капитана запаса ЦАХАЛ, о деталях и количестве сбитых тогда.
> Повторяю: я совершенно не верю во враньё Бен-Нуна, его товарищей и его средств объективного контроля, пусть хоть сотня тех, кого там не было, начнут высказывать свои _предположения_.


Да, там не было десятков или сотен человек, но были и, я надеюсь есть те, кто знает, сколько наших улетело и сколько вернулось, что бы ни говорил Бен-Нун со товарищи.

----------


## @le}{

[QUOTE=FLOGGER;19573][QUOTE=juky-puky;19515]- Альтернатива: все, кто там непосредственно участвовал - врут. Бен-Нун врёт, его штурман врёт, лётчик Миража врёт, плёнка фотокинопулемёта Фантома врёт... Даже президент Египта врёт. А те, кого там в помине не было, все поголовно "свидетели". Свидетели чего?[/1][QUOTE]

Если ты внимательно прочитаешь то, что выдают за слова през. Египта, то ты увидишь, что през. ЕГИПТА ГОВОРИЛ О ПЯТОМ СБИТОМ, НО ИЗРАИЛЬСКОМ!!! Так будем верить президенту Египта? Али как7

[QUOTE]- В этом месте я тебя абсолютно не понял: какую спарку?? Фантом и так спарка и никогда не был чем-то другим. Поясни, о чём речь??[QUOTE]

Поясняю: с твоих слов, если Макара не погиб, значит, погиб кто-то другой в этом самолете. Значит в самолете было 2 летчика? Т.е. это была спарка? Заодно: Ф-4 спаркой не был, это двухместный боевой самолет.

[QUOTE]- См. мой предыдущий пост.[QUOTE]

А почему мы должны верить тебе(не БЕН -НУНУ) больше, чем  свидетелям  с нашей стороны? Они тебе не нравятся-и ради бога, только не упирайся, доказывая, что Бен-Нун святее папы римского. Ты предъявил фотопленку со сбитием 21-го где-то у черта на рогах? НЕТ! Ты номер "сбитого" борта предъявил? НЕТ! Ты фамилию "сбитого"летчика назвал? НЕТ! Так что ты здесь пытаешься доказать, что все ринулись отмазывать гибель еще одного летчика?  И причем здесь 20%? Здесь речь идет о единицах погибших (хотя и это, конечно, страшная трагедия, но это война). Т.е. ты этим пытаешься показать масштаб скрываемых потерь-20%! А, если бы речь шла о потере 1 или двух пилотов, то масштаб скрываемых потерь-50%? Такая арифметика сильно смахивает  на пропаганду. Никто не спорит. что евреи гораздо сильнее в боевом мастерстве, это общепризнанный факт. Но ты охолонись, доказывая, что все здесь бараны, а ты один источник истины в последней инстанции.
[QUOTE]- При чём здесь Макара? На Макаре свет клином сошёлся? В воздухе было не 8 советских самолётов, а гораздо больше.[QUOTE]

А сколько?
Я и говорю, что тебе важно, чтобы хоть кто-то еще был сбит и погиб, все-то тебе неймется. Ну. так сколько же наших самолетов было в воздухе? Везде ясно, по-моему, написано, что, когда третье звено подошло, то боя уже не было, на земле только дымились сбитые МИГи, а израильские самолеты ушли уже домой.

[QUOTE]- Это разница в потерях на *20*%.[QUOTE]

 Еще раз: это разница  в один самолет

[QUOTE]- *Там не было никаких других свидетелей, когда Фантом и Мираж гнались за МиГ-21-ым на высоте 30-50 метров со скоростью звука.*


> Свидетели те, кто вернулся домой.
> 
> 
> 
> Да, там не было десятков или сотен человек, но были и, я надеюсь есть те, кто знает, сколько наших улетело и сколько вернулось, что бы ни говорил Бен-Нун со товарищи.


  В воздухе было 12- МиГов -  1 звено С комаушима и 2 звена с Бени Суэйфа. Причем два первых звена (1 с Комаушима и 1 с Бени-Суэйфа ПООЧЕРЕДНО входили в бой), а 2-е звено с ени Суэйфа в бою не участвовало, несмотря на то что взлетело через 3  мин после звена Юрченко. К сожалению в полном составе не могу назвать звено 3 аэ (Комаушим), но 2-а звена с Бени- Суэйфа назову:
1-е звено
к-н Юрченко -КЗ Кировоградский полк (190 ИАП)
к-н Макара - Кировоградский полк (190 ИАП)
к-н Яковлев - Тираспольский полк
к-н Сыркин - Тираспольский полк
2-е звено - все из Маркулештского полка(86 ГИАП)
к-н Саранин - КЗ
к-н Васильев
к-н Мазур
к-н Супрун
Напомню , что 2-е звено в бою не участвовало.

----------


## juky-puky

> А почему мы должны верить тебе (не БЕН-НУНУ) больше, чем  свидетелям  с нашей стороны?


- Не понятно в этом месте ни-че-го.  Почему это - мне?! 



> Они тебе не нравятся-и ради бога, только не упирайся, доказывая, что Бен-Нун святее папы римского.


- Они мне не нравятся и не не нравятся. ИХ ТАМ ПРОСТО НЕ БЫЛО. ОНИ - НЕ СВИДЕТЕЛИ.  



> Ты предъявил фотопленку со сбитием 21-го где-то у черта на рогах? НЕТ! Ты номер "сбитого" борта предъявил? НЕТ! Ты фамилию "сбитого"летчика назвал? НЕТ!


- То есть: во всех других спорах все здесь раньше, включая тебя самого,  предъявляли заверенные фотокопии, номера бортов и фамилии с именами?! А я первый всего этого предъявить не смог?



> Tак что ты здесь пытаешься доказать, что все ринулись отмазывать гибель еще одного летчика?


- *Bсе ринулись отмазывать гибель еще одного летчика.*



> Но ты охолонись, доказывая, что все здесь бараны, а ты один источник истины в последней инстанции.


- Я ничего подобно и не говорил. Но все  ринулись отмазывать гибель еще одного летчика - это медицинский факт.



> При чём здесь Макара? На Макаре свет клином сошёлся? В воздухе было не 8 советских самолётов, а гораздо больше. 
> 
> А сколько?
> Я и говорю, что тебе важно, чтобы хоть кто-то еще был сбит и погиб, все-то тебе неймется.


- Я тебе привёл ДВА сайта, на которых говорится, что было сбито пять самолётов, но ты утверждаешь, что это "мне неймётся".



> Ну, так сколько же наших самолетов было в воздухе? Везде ясно, по-моему, написано, что, когда третье звено подошло, то боя уже не было, на земле только дымились сбитые МИГи, а израильские самолеты ушли уже домой.


- "Везде" - это где?! Здесь, со слов тех, кто операцию планировал и проводил, приводятся совершенно другие данные:
http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...ition_war3.htm



> *Там не было никаких других свидетелей, когда Фантом и Мираж гнались за МиГ-21-ым на высоте 30-50 метров со скоростью звука.*
> 
> Свидетели те, кто вернулся домой.


- В Египет тогда были направлены почти *сто советских лётчиков*. 



> Да, там не было десятков или сотен человек, но были и, я надеюсь есть те, кто знает, сколько наших улетело и сколько вернулось, что бы ни говорил Бен-Нун со товарищи.


-  Наверняка кто-то знает абсолютно точно и наверняка в архивах главного штаба ВВС РФ всё это задокументировано. Но тебе оттуда вряд ли предоставят данные - те, которые ты требуешь от меня.

----------


## juky-puky

> В воздухе было 12- МиГов -  1 звено С комаушима и 2 звена с Бени Суэйфа. Причем два первых звена (1 с Комаушима и 1 с Бени-Суэйфа ПООЧЕРЕДНО входили в бой), а 2-е звено с ени Суэйфа в бою не участвовало, несмотря на то что взлетело через 3  мин после звена Юрченко.


- А почему ж так мало?! Доблестные советские командиры на КП аэродромов базирования, видя массовую гибель своих лётчиков, не озаботились  немедленно поднять дополнительные звенья на усиление?!  
Это абсурд.  Совершенно нелепый.

----------


## @le}{

> - А почему ж так мало?! Доблестные советские командиры на КП аэродромов базирования, видя массовую гибель своих лётчиков, не озаботились  немедленно поднять дополнительные звенья на усиление?!  
> Это абсурд.  Совершенно нелепый.


Читай Амира Амоса... 3 стр. топика, я красным выделил

----------


## @le}{

> - Не понятно в этом месте ни-че-го.  Почему это - мне?! 
> 
> - Они мне не нравятся и не не нравятся. ИХ ТАМ ПРОСТО НЕ БЫЛО. ОНИ - НЕ СВИДЕТЕЛИ.  
> 
> - То есть: во всех других спорах все здесь раньше, включая тебя самого,  предъявляли заверенные фотокопии, номера бортов и фамилии с именами?! А я первый всего этого предъявить не смог?
> 
> - *Bсе ринулись отмазывать гибель еще одного летчика.*
> 
> - Я ничего подобно и не говорил. Но все  ринулись отмазывать гибель еще одного летчика - это медицинский факт.
> ...


Я могу привести ДВА сайта где говориться что было сбито 10 МиГов... Дальше что? Будем разбираться врут ли они?

----------


## juky-puky

> Читай Амира Амоса... 3 стр. топика, я красным выделил


- Дай линк?
Потому что:
http://www.avia.ru/forum/6/0/6169936...71260_11.shtml
Алексей> Это то что написал Амир Амос (у Милитариста). По- моему рассказ А.Амоса подтверждает версию о том что в бою участвовало с советской стороны не более 8-ми самолетов.

-- *Тот же Амос Амир в другом месте говорит, что всего было 20 МиГов.*

----------


## Юрий

Уважаемый Юкки! Конечно, в настоящий отрезок времени, очень принципиально, сколько МиГов было сбито в прошлом веке. Можно до ус..ру об этом спорить. Вы лучше расскажите, чем живут Израильские ВВС сейчас, с выкладками, с интервью с пилотами, с фоторепортажами. Это будет намного интереснее. Если, конечно Вас допустят на авиабазу. Хватит разводить флеш о пройденном. Это бесперспективно.

----------


## @le}{

> Выложу здесь мой перевод, который я выложил и там:
> 
> “Fire in the Sky” by Amos Amir (brigadier-general).
> 
> UK: Pen & Sword Aviation, 2005.
> 
> (Издано в Англии, в переводе с оригинала на иврите.)
> 
> Глава 28 «Огонь в небе, 30 июля 1970 г».
> ...


Итак вот перевод, если внимательно прочитать *АБСОЛЮТНО НЕПОНЯТНО ОТКУДА В КОНЦЕ БЕРУТСЯ 20 МиГов*
Теперь еще: как я понял Леонид Иоффе - автор статьи на сайте ВАРОНЛАЙН http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...ition_war3.htm и есть переводчик этого отрывка? Т. е. это он - милитарист, аналитик? Я прав?
Если Вы доверяете его статье, то априори должны доверять и этому переводу.

----------


## @le}{

> Уважаемый Юкки! Конечно, в настоящий отрезок времени, очень принципиально, сколько МиГов было сбито в прошлом веке. Можно до ус..ру об этом спорить. Вы лучше расскажите, чем живут Израильские ВВС сейчас, с выкладками, с интервью с пилотами, с фоторепортажами. Это будет намного интереснее. Если, конечно Вас допустят на авиабазу. Хватит разводить флеш о пройденном. Это бесперспективно.


Лично для меня это принципиально. Это история. Два момента за которые я и борюсь:
1. С советской стороны в бою участвовало не 20 а 8 самолетов
2. Сбито было 4-ре самолета.

----------


## juky-puky

> Уважаемый Юкки! Конечно, в настоящий отрезок времени, очень принципиально, сколько МиГов было сбито в прошлом веке. Можно до ус..ру об этом спорить. Вы лучше расскажите, чем живут Израильские ВВС сейчас, с выкладками, с интервью с пилотами, с фоторепортажами. Это будет намного интереснее. Если, конечно Вас допустят на авиабазу. Хватит разводить флеш о пройденном. Это бесперспективно.


- Чудак-человек, кто же меня туда пустит??  :Smile:

----------


## juky-puky

> Лично для меня это принципиально. Это история. Два момента за которые я и борюсь:
> 1. С советской стороны в бою участвовало не 20 а 8 самолетов


- Тогда из твоих умозаключений напрашивается вывод, что советские командиры и начальники там, на КП трёх аэродромов, все, поголовно, были полными идиотами. Увидев, что одна точка превратилась в звено Миражей (только в 4 самолёта, а не в 16!), они должны были немедленно догадаться, что евреи хитрожопыми головами замыслили для простых наивных русских парней какую-то каверзу. И командиры на КП обязаны были немедленно дать команду на подъём дополнительных звеньев! 
*А они* (ПО ТВОЕМУ!) *ничего подобного не сделали.* (Пили водку, ели селёдку и играли на балалайках?)



> 2. 2. Сбито было 4-ре самолета.


- *Есть ТРИ свидетеля сбития пятого.* Хватает для любого суда, в любой части света.  Я свои соображения высказал. Список погибших советских лётчиков в Египте у тебя, естественно, отсутствует.

----------


## FLOGGER

> - Не понятно в этом месте ни-че-го.  Почему это - мне?!


 Тебе- потому, что о пятом МИГе говоришь ты.



> - Они мне не нравятся и не не нравятся. ИХ ТАМ ПРОСТО НЕ БЫЛО. ОНИ - НЕ СВИДхЕТЕЛИ.


Там-это где? Я говорю о тех людях, которые были на тех аэродромах, откуда взлетали и где садились наши самолеты. Объясни, почему они не свидетели? Они не видели самого боя, но они знают, кто взлетел и кто сел.Они свидетели тех событий.




> - То есть: во всех других спорах все здесь раньше, включая тебя самого,  предъявляли заверенные фотокопии, номера бортов и фамилии с именами?! А я первый всего этого предъявить не смог?


 Не передергивай. Мне не нужно было приводить никаких доказательств, потому,что я и не утверждал, что наши кого-то сбили, они на себя такую "обузу" не брали. Нашей стороной признана потеря 4-х самолетов. Ты же утверждаешь, что было потеряно 5. Вот и докажи, только НЕОПРОВЕРЖИМО, что был сбит еще и пятый. Потому что от других ты требуешь каких-то документальных доказательств, отметая любые устные утверждения, а сам чем можешь ДОКАЗАТЬ свои слова? А пока-да, ты предъявить ничего не можешь.





> - Я ничего подобно и не говорил. Но все  ринулись отмазывать гибель еще одного летчика - это медицинский факт.


А медицина-то, чья? И гибель наших летчиков никто и не отмазывает. Просто признана потеря 4-х самолетов, а ты говоришь про 5.



> - Я тебе привёл ДВА сайта, на которых говорится, что было сбито пять самолётов, но ты утверждаешь, что это "мне неймётся".


Конечно тебе, а кому же еще? Ты же хочешь убедить нас в потере еще одного  самолета, не я. Я не искал, но думаю, что можно найти еще больше сайтов, где будет написано про 4 самолета. А еще можно найти утверждение, что после потери этих МИГов было сбито  18 израильских самолетов. Так чем будем оперировать? Ты, кстати, не ответил, что ты думаешь о словах президента Египта о сбитии изр, самолета? А то ты и его  в свидетели призывал.




> - "Везде" - это где?! Здесь, со слов тех, кто операцию планировал и проводил, приводятся совершенно другие данные:
> http://www.waronline.org/IDF/Article...ition_war3.htm


А "везде"-это со слов тех, кто в этом бою  участвовал. И у меня нет повода им не верить.



> - В Египет тогда были направлены почти *сто советских лётчиков*.


И что дальше?




> -  Наверняка кто-то знает абсолютно точно и наверняка в архивах главного штаба ВВС РФ всё это задокументировано. Но тебе оттуда вряд ли предоставят данные - те, которые ты требуешь от меня.


Наверняка. Но требуешь доказательств всегда  ТЫ. Когда тебя что-то не устраивает, ты всегда хочешь получить какие-то, немыслимой достоверности, доказательства, вплоть до документов из штаба ВВС Сирии. Так потрудись сам доказать сбитие пятого МИГа. (А вот то, что Глав. штаб ВВС мог бы уже рассекретить документы тех дней-это да. Все же 37 лет прошло, куда уж больше!)

----------


## @le}{

> - Тогда из твоих умозаключений напрашивается вывод, что советские командиры и начальники там, на КП трёх аэродромов, все, поголовно, были полными идиотами. Увидев, что одна точка превратилась в звено Миражей (только в 4 самолёта, а не в 16!), они должны были немедленно догадаться, что евреи хитрожопыми головами замыслили для простых наивных русских парней какую-то каверзу. И командиры на КП обязаны были немедленно дать команду на подъём дополнительных звеньев! 
> *А они* (ПО ТВОЕМУ!) *ничего подобного не сделали.* (Пили водку, ели селёдку и играли на балалайках?).


Cилы более звена никто не успел бы поднять! Если не понятно, специально для тебя *ВТОРОЕ ПОДНЯТОЕ ЗВЕНО С БЕНИ_СУЭЙФА УЖЕ НЕ УСПЕЛО К БОЮ.*



> - *Есть ТРИ свидетеля сбития пятого.* Хватает для любого суда, в любой части света.  Я свои соображения высказал. Список погибших советских лётчиков в Египте у тебя, естественно, отсутствует.


Списка летчиков нет есть список *всех* погибших:
Советские военнослужащие, погибшие в Египте 

АВВАКУМОВ Георгий Никитович, 1944 года рождения. Русский. Призван Успенским РВК Луганской области. Старшина 1-й статьи, подводная лодка Б-31 4-й эскадры подводных лодок Северного флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 17 июня 1967 г. 

БЕЛЬВЕДЕРСКИЙ Леонид Васильевич, 1920 года рождения. Русский. Полковник, преподаватель высшей военной академии им. Насера вооруженных сил ОАР. Умер от болезни 12 марта 1970 г. 

БУХАРЕВ Алексей Иванович, 1928 года рождения. Русский. Капитан, офицер отдела кадров аппарата Главного военного советника в вооруженных силах ОАР. Погиб 7 сентября 1969 г. 

ВЛАСЕНКО Николай Терентьевич, 1923 года рождения. Украинец. Полковник, советник командира пехотной дивизии вооруженных сил ОАР по ПВО. Умер от ран 30 января 1970 г. 

ВОРОШИЛОВ Александр Юрьевич, 1950 года рождения, Московская область, Ленинский район, п. Солнцево. Русский. Призван Ленинским РВК. Матрос, большой противолодочный корабль «Стройный» Северного флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 21 апреля 1969 г. 

ДИДЕНКО Евгений Федорович, 1950 года рождения, Белорусская ССР, Витебская область, Толочинский район, д. Словения. Рядовой, водитель, 582-й зенитно-ракетный полк. Погиб при отражении налета израильской авиации 18 июля 1970 г. Награжден орденом Красной Звезды (посмертно). 

ДОБИЖА Николай Владимирович, 1950 года рождения, Молдавская ССР, Дандюжанский район, с. Арнокошены. Молдаванин. Рядовой, номер пусковой установки, 582-й зенитно-ракетный полк. Погиб при отражении налета израильской авиации 18 июля 1970 г. Награжден орденом Красной Звезды (посмертно). 

ДОВГАНЮК Иван Андреевич, 1950 года рождения, Украинская ССР, Ивано-Франковская область, с. Сопово. Украинец. Призван Ко-лымыйским РВК Ивано-Франковской области. Рядовой, старший номер пусковой установки, 582-й зенитно-ракетный полк. Погиб при отражении налета израильской авиации 18 июля 1970 г. Награжден орденом Красной Звезды (посмертно). 

ДОВГАНЮК Николай Андреевич, 1950 года рождения, Украинская ССР, Ивано-Франковская область, с. Сопово. Украинец. Призван Колы-мыйским РВК Ивано-Франковской области. Рядовой, старший номер пусковой установки, 582-й зенитно-ракетный полк. Погиб при отражении налета израильской авиации 18 июля 1970 г. Похоронен на кладбище в с. Сопово. Награжден орденом Красной Звезды (посмертно). 

ЖУРАВЛЕВ Владимир Александрович, 1932 года рождения, Алтайский край, Солонешенский район, с. Солонешное. Призван Вокзальным РВК г. Томска. Капитан, старший летчик, 135-й истребительный авиационный полк. Погиб в воздушном бою 30 июля 1970 г. Похоронен на Заельцовском кладбище в г. Новосибирске. Награжден египетским орденом «Звезда воинской доблести» (посмертно). 

ЗАБОТИН Виктор Алексеевич, 1949 года рождения. Русский. Призван Октябрьским РВК г. Грозный. Матрос, танкер «Койда» Черноморского флота. Погиб 1 сентября 1969 г. в порту Александрия при исполнении служебных обязанностей на танкере. 

ЗАБУГА Александр Анатольевич, 1949 года рождения, Украинская ССР, г. Днепропетровск. Украинец. Призван Жовтневым РВК г. Днепропетровска. Ефрейтор, старший оператор батареи, 582-й зенитно-ракетный полк. Погиб при отражении налета израильской авиации 18 июля 1970 г. Похоронен на кладбище в г. Запорожье. Награжден орденом Красной Звезды (посмертно). 

ЗАКИРОВ Наиль Шагитович, 1952 года рождения, Челябинская область, Кунашакский район, с. Муслюмово. Башкир. Рядовой, оператор. Умер от болезни 31 августа 1971 г. Похоронен на кладбище в с. Муслюмово. 

КАЛАНЧА Василий Дмитриевич, 1949 года рождения. Украинец. Призван Черновицким ГВК Украинской ССР. Матрос, сторожевой корабль «Волк» Черноморского флота. Погиб 8 февраля 1970 г. при исполнении служебных обязанностей на корабле. 

КАЛЬЧЕНКО Михаил Петрович, 1920 года рождения, Курская область, Щигровский район, п. Опухтино. Русский. Полковник, советник командира пехотной бригады вооруженных сил ОАР. Погиб 7 января 1970 г. в результате налета израильской авиации. 

КАРАСЕВ Павел Григорьевич, 1930 года рождения, Алтайский край, Благовещенский район, с. Шимолино. Русский. Майор, советник командира зенитно-ракетного дивизиона вооруженных сил ОАР. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 9 сентября 1969 г. 

КИСТЕНЬ Ким Викентьевич. Капитан, инструктор по практическому использованию зенитно-самоходной установки (ЗСУ-57-2). Умер в военном госпитале 4 декабря 1962 г. 

КОЗЛОВСКИЙ Михаил Леонидович, 1951 года рождения. Сержант, начальник радиорелейной станции — командир радиоотделения, 3-й зенитно-ракетный дивизион 582-го зенитно-ракетного полка. Погиб в результате несчастного случая 15 апреля 1970 г. Отправлен для захоронения в СССР 18 апреля 1970 г. 

КОРНЕЕВ Василий Григорьевич, 1924 года рождения, г. Калинин. Русский. Полковник, советник командира зенитно-ракетной бригады вооруженных сил ОАР. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 9 сентября 1969 г. Похоронен на кладбище Никола-Малица в г. Калинине. 

КОРОБКО Алексей Александрович, 1928 года рождения. Русский. Подполковник, советник командира танкового батальона вооруженных сил ОАР. Погиб 16 мая 1970 г. 

КОРОБКО Валентин Григорьевич, 1950 года рождения. Украинец. Призван Нахимовским РВК г. Севастополя. Матрос, морской танкер-снабженец «Борис Чиликин» Черноморского флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 29 июля 1972 г. 

КРИВЕНКО Дмитрий Иванович, 1948 года рождения. Украинец. Призван Джанкойским РВК Крымской области. Матрос, подводная лодка Б-49 Северного флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 27 марта 1969 г. 

КРИСНЯК Вадим Иванович, 1924 года рождения. Украинец. Старший лейтенант, военный специалист в вооруженных силах ОАР. Умер от болезни 14 октября 1971 г. 

КУЛИКОВ Владимир Михайлович, 1928 года рождения. Русский. Подполковник, советник командира авиационной эскадрильи вооруженных сил АРЕ. Погиб в результате авиационной катастрофы 8 февраля 1972 г. 

ЛАВРИК Николай Романович, 1935 года рождения. Украинец. Майор, советник командира зенитно-ракетного дивизиона вооруженных сил ОАР. Погиб в июле 1970 г. 

ЛЕКСТУТИС Витаутас Юргис, 1950 года рождения. Литовец. Призван Клайпедским ГВК Литовской ССР. Старший матрос, плавучая база подводных лодок «Магомет Гаджиев» Северного флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 8 ноября 1971 г. 

МАМЕДОВ Алшат Гейдан-оглы, 1944 года рождения, Азербайджанская ССР, Сальянский район, с. Баюк-огят. Азербайджанец. Рядовой, старший номер пусковой установки, 582-й зенитно-ракетный полк. Погиб при отражении налета израильской авиации 18 июля 1970 г. Награжден орденом Красной Звезды (посмертно). 

МИНЧИЙ Дмитрий Дмитриевич, 1947 года рождения. Украинец. Матрос, подводная лодка Б-31 4-й эскадры подводных лодок Северного флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 17 июня 1967 г. 

МИХАЛЮК Юрий Александрович, 1950 года рождения. Украинец. Призван Шепетовским РВК Хмельницкой области Украинской ССР. Матрос, эсминец «Бравый» Черноморского флота. Погиб 9 ноября 1970 г. в результате столкновения эсминца с английским авианосцем «Арк Ройал». 

МИШКОРЕЗ Николай Евдокимович, 1922 года рождения. Украинец. Полковник, советник командира пехотной дивизии вооруженных сил ОАР по наземной артиллерии. Умер от болезни 10 февраля 1970г. 

НАКУ Иван Иванович, 1950 года рождения, Молдавская ССР, Ниспоренский район, с. Байросды. Молдаванин. Рядовой, номер пусковой установки, 582-й зенитно-ракетный полк. Погиб при отражении налета израильской авиации 18 июля 1970 г. Награжден орденом Красной Звезды (посмертно). 

ОГИБЕНИН Иван Федорович, 1920 года рождения. Русский. Полковник, советник командира пехотной дивизии вооруженных сил ОАР. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 28 января 1970 г. 

ОРОБЧЕНКО Петр Васильевич, 1927 года рождения. Украинец, Подполковник, советник командира инженерно-саперного батальона вооруженных сил ОАР. Умер от болезни 12 июля 1971 г. 

ОСТАПЕНКО Виталий Григорьевич, 1930 года рождения. Русский. Майор, советник командира зенитно-артиллерийского дивизиона пехотной дивизии вооруженных сил ОАР. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 17сентября 1969г. 

СААКЯН Геннадий Александрович, 1937 года рождения. Армянин. Капитан, техник по обслуживанию аэродромных передвижных электроагрегатов. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 18 ноября 1969 г. 

САХАРЧУК Иван Семенович, 1947 года рождения. Белорус. Призван Каменецким РВК Брестской области Белорусской ССР. Матрос, спасательное судно СС-21 Черноморского флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 22 августа 1968 г. в районе порта Александрии. 

СЕРГИЕНКО Анатолий Станиславович, 1947 года рождения. Украинец. Лейтенант, военный специалист в вооруженных силах ОАР. Умер 19 ноября 1970 г. 

СИМОНОВ Александр Иванович, 1946 года рождения. Русский. Лейтенант, крейсер «Красный Кавказ» Черноморского флота. Погиб 26 февраля 1969 г. при исполнении служебных обязанностей на корабле. 

СКВОРЦОВ Владимир Павлович, 1945 года рождения. Русский. Призван Петроградским РВК г. Ленинграда. Старшина 2-й статьи, подводная лодка Б-31 4-й эскадры подводных лодок Северного флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 17 июня 1967 г. 

СОЗОНТОВ Григорий Валентинович, 1928 года рождения. Русский. Подполковник, советник начальника штаба танковой бригады вооруженных сил ОАР. Умер в апреле 1971 г. 

СТРОЙКИН Борис Семенович, 1950 года рождения. Русский. Матрос, эсминец «Бравый» Черноморского флота. Погиб 9 ноября 1970 г. в результате столкновения эсминца с английским авианосцем «Арк Ройал». 

СУМИН Сергей Петрович, 1946 года рождения, Свердловская область, Серовский район, п. Сосьева. Русский. Призван Грибановским РВК Воронежской области. Лейтенант, старший техник — начальник антенного поста, 582-й зенитно-ракетный полк. Погиб при отражении налета израильской авиации 18 июля 1970 г. Похоронен на кладбище в с. Строгальск Воронежской области. Награжден орденом Красного Знамени (посмертно). 

ТИМОФЕЕВ Вячеслав Васильевич, 1940 года рождения. Русский. Капитан, военный специалист в вооруженных силах АРЕ. Умер от болезни 23 апреля 1974 г. 

УВАРОВ Сергей Сергеевич, 1944 года рождения. Русский. Старшина 1-й статьи, подводная лодка Б-31 4-й эскадры подводных лодок Северного флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 17 июня 1967 г. 

УСОВ Анатолий Леонтьевич, 1949 года рождения. Русский. Призван Октябрьским РВК г. Мурманска. Матрос, сторожевой корабль СКР-13 Черноморского флота. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 17 января 1969 г. 

ШАРОВ Анатолий Васильевич, 1950 года рождения, сержант, командир отделения — механик взвода управления, 1 -и зенитно-ракетный дивизион 559-го зенитно-ракетного полка. Погиб в результате несчастного случая 16 мая 1970 г. Отправлен для захоронения в СССР 18 мая 1970г. 

ЮРЧЕНКО Николай Петрович, 1937 года рождения, Украинская ССР. г. Сталине. Призван Сталинозаводским РВК г. Сталине. Капитан, командир звена, 135-й истребительный авиационный полк. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 30 июля 1970 г. Награжден египетским орденом «Звезда воинской доблести» (посмертно). 

ЮСУБОВ Зияддин Махмуд-оглы, 1954 года рождения. Азербайджанец. Лейтенант, переводчик арабского языка. Погиб при исполнении служебных обязанностей 28 января 1970 г. 

ЯКОВЛЕВ Евгений Герасимович, 1933 года рождения, Башкирская АССР, Альшеевский район, Адамовский с/с. Призван Ленинским РВК г. Уфы. Капитан, летчик, 135-й истребительный авиационный полк. Погиб в результате авиационной катастрофы 1 августа 1970 г. Награжден египетским орденом «Звезда воинской доблести» (посмертно).

----------


## FLOGGER

Не очень  понятно насчет Яковлева: в какой авиакатастрофе он погиб? До этого сходились на том, что он погиб 30.07.70 в бою, а теперь оказывается, что 01.08 в а/катастрофе. Что бы это значило?

----------


## @le}{

> Не очень  понятно насчет Яковлева: в какой авиакатастрофе он погиб? До этого сходились на том, что он погиб 30.07.70 в бою, а теперь оказывается, что 01.08 в а/катастрофе. Что бы это значило?


А это значит что так "рихтовали" потери с нашей стороны. В звене Юрченко они были больше - там и правили. Кстати, для Юкки - вот так скрывали потери... А не "теряя" погибших

----------


## juky-puky

Да, тут всего трое советских лётчиков, награждённых посмертно египетским орденом "Звезда воинской доблести".  Это серьзный "разведпризнак".  :Rolleyes:  А что им пишут в причину гибели - дело десятое.
 Тем не менее, в том, что Бен-Нун со товарищи говорит правду, у меня сомнений нет. И в то, что от всаженой в упор Спарроу, с её 30-килограммовой БЧ плюс несколько десятков килограммов не выработанного топлива в ракете, в МиГ-21 у земли, тому не уцелеть, - у меня тоже сомнений нет. Там даже пистолета оплавленного могут не найти. Тем более - над Нилом...
Вопрос, _"кого же там сбили?"_ - для меня остаётся открытым...
Э... А нет ли у тебя ещё и списков пропавших в Египте  без вести?  Это отдельный список от погибших.

----------


## @le}{

> Да, тут всего трое советских лётчиков, награждённых посмертно египетским орденом "Звезда воинской доблести".  Это серьзный "разведпризнак".  А что им пишут в причину гибели - дело десятое.
>  Тем не менее, в том, что Бен-Нун со товарищи говорит правду, у меня сомнений нет. И в то, что от всаженой в упор Спарроу, с её 30-килограммовой БЧ плюс несколько десятков килограммов не выработанного топлива в ракете, в МиГ-21 у земли, тому не уцелеть, - у меня тоже сомнений нет. Там даже пистолета оплавленного могут не найти. Тем более - над Нилом...
> Вопрос, _"кого же там сбили?"_ - для меня остаётся открытым...
> Э... А нет ли у тебя ещё и списков пропавших в Египте  без вести?  Это отдельный список от погибших.


Пропавших без вести не было.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Модераториал: juky-puky с учетом прошлых "заслуг" неделя ридонли за провокацию флейма и оскорбление собеседников.
Флейм удален.

----------


## Fighter

To puky!  Не имею никакиж предубеждений против летчиков ВВС Израиля.
Они воплотили в свох действиях опыт Вьетнама и внесли в него главные особенности национального характера!
Могу заявить в качестве эксперта, скрутившего не одшу сотню боев на разных истребителях, в том числе на МиГ-21, заявлению летчиков, даже с оператором на F-4  можно доверять на 25%. После свободного боя 2 на 2 или 4 на 4, как командир боя, всегда опрашивал всех участвующих и анализировал отчеты летчиков. Как правило, отчеты в большинстве случаев не сходились минимум на 50-70%. Каждый видел свое и по своему. Это соответсвует объективной доли внешней информации, воспринимаемой летчиком в бою - около 50% визуально в ближнем бою, и 15-20% в бою вне визуальной видимости. А как хочется одержать победу! С точки зрения реальной оценки тех событий, в докладах о бое, и сборниках обзора боев было 4 сбитых МиГ-21. Если бы их было 5, то в сов.секретных докладах и секретных обзорах их и было бы 5. Хартман тоже сбивал в 44 г по 6-7 самолетов в день. Родине всегда нужны герои!

----------


## juky-puky

- Ладно, посмотрим на результат дальнейших поисков...

----------


## @le}{

2 ЮККИ
Странные дела творятся на авиа.ру Не могу послать сообщение, хотя админ говорит на меня бана нет. Причем только на ветке по ВВС СССР в Египте.

----------


## juky-puky

> 2 ЮККИ
> Странные дела творятся на авиа.ру Не могу послать сообщение, хотя админ говорит на меня бана нет. Причем только на ветке по ВВС СССР в Египте.


- Сейчас отправил сообщение - прошло нормально. Попробуй ещё разок...

----------


## @le}{

> - Сейчас отправил сообщение - прошло нормально. Попробуй ещё разок...


уже поздно. На рыбалке (на неделю ездил) случайно встретил ветерана ПВОшника, он был там в 70-м. Обещал помощь с архивами.

----------


## juky-puky

- Вот и хорошо.

----------


## Милитарист

> Flogger>   Если ты внимательно прочитаешь то, что выдают за слова през. Египта, то ты увидишь, что през. ЕГИПТА ГОВОРИЛ О ПЯТОМ СБИТОМ, НО ИЗРАИЛЬСКОМ!!!


Вот это да!  И с какого же бодуна ты так решил?  Прямо чудеса в решете, да и только!  

Президент Египта Гамаль Абдель Насер сказал известному египетскому журналисту, в то время занимавшему пост министра информации Египта и своему личному другу  Хасанейну Хейкалу, что израильтяне сбили в воздушном бою 5 (пять) советских МиГов.  Это свидетельство номер Адын.

Следующий президент Египта Анвар Садат, бывший ранее вице-президентом страны, то есть членом руководства страны, во время визита в Израиль, на вопрос, заданный ему об этом бое, также сообщил, что тогда было сбито 5 (пять) советских МиГов.

Сразу после боя в одной из западных газет (кажется английской) появилось сообщение о том, что данный бой имел место и что было сбито 5 (пять) советских МиГов.  При этом ссылались на египетский источник.

Что касается самих израильтян, то сначала они сообщили о сбитии 4 (четырех) МиГов и о нанесении серьезных повреждений ещё одному.  Однако судьба этого пятого поврежденного МиГа осталась тогда неизвестной.  Однако позднее, кажется через несколько месяцев, израильская разведка точно установила, что пятый МиГ таки разбился в пути, не долетев до аэродрома.  И только после этого, летчику была засчитана победа.  А позднее, как я уже сказал, сам Садат тоже подтвердил этот факт.

Советский летчик Акименков, участник этого боя и автор книги, откуда был приведен отрывок с описанием боя, также говорит, что было сбито 5 (пять) советских МиГов.

Наконец, с какого это интереса, полковник Бабич будет преувеличивать советские потери?  Нет у него такого интереса.  Гораздо скорее он бы постарался приуменьшить их или, в крайнем случае, сообщить точную цифру.  А он говорит, что было потеряно 5 (пять) советских МиГов.  В конце-концов, Камнев или Каменев мог и выжить, если уж на то пошло, но его самолет мог быть сбит. 

Так к кому больше доверия:  ко всем этим реальным и известным людям и сообщениям или утверждениям виртуальных персонажей, за которыми могут скрываться неизвестно кто?  Несомненно, что если бы было наоборот, то есть были бы сбиты израильские самолеты и мы поменялись бы ролями, то ни у кого из форумчан не было бы и тени сомнения, что было сбито 5 израильских самолей.  Но раз это МиГи, то тогда, конечно, нет, не могёт такого быть.

Насчет Алексея, то мне понятны его чувства и мне импонирует его стремление выяснить правду, но может даже подсознательно, но он тоже просто не приемлет цифру 5.  Ну хочется чтобы потери были поменьше.  Это понятно.  Только другие с этим не согласятся.  

Кстати и об общем числе участников боя пара слов.  Амос Амир говорит, что участвовало 20 МиГов и 16 Миражей и Фантомов.  Это не значит, что все они непосредственно вели бой.  Это лишь значит, что они были в районе боя.  Ведь с израильской стороны тоже непосредственно участвовало в бою только 12 самолей, а он называет цифру 16.  Потому что ещё одна четверка вошла в район боя, хотя и не успела повоевать.  Так же и у советской стороны.  Какие-то МиГи только приблизились, но бой уже завершился.  Однако, в воздухе, в окрестностях боя, побывало столько:  20 и 16.  Тем более, что такие цифры приводятся во многих источниках.  Амос Амир – заслуженный летчик, участник боя, генерал, чуть не ставший командующим ВВС.  Кому же доверять, если не ему?  Виртуалам?  Нет уж, увольте.  Так не пойдет.  В крайнем случае, оппоненты могли бы сказать так: Ладно, будем считать этот вопрос открытым.  Вот это был бы достойный ответ.  Так ведь нет, на своём стоят.  Ну и мы на своём стоять будем. 




> Flogger>   Я и говорю, что тебе важно, чтобы хоть кто-то еще был сбит и погиб, все-то тебе неймется.


А я говорю, что тебе важно, чтобы пятый сбит не был, потому и неймется тебе.




> Flogger>   А "везде"- это со слов тех, кто в этом бою участвовал. И у меня нет повода им не верить.


Нет, не везде.  Ибо есть ещё слова тех, кто участвовал с другой стороны (и даже с этой стороны – Акименков).  И у меня тоже нет повода им не верить.

Алексей, так как там с архивами твоего ПВОшника?

----------


## FLOGGER

Милитарист, а ты не с бодуна прискакал на этот форум? Ты со своими "увесистыми " доказательствами напомнил мне небезызвестного "неуловимого Джо". Он тебе знаком?  А то могу поведать, но это уже будет не по теме.

----------


## Милитарист

Увесистые доказательства - это очень гут!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Увесистые доказательства - это очень гут!


Бывай здоров, не кашляй.

----------


## Милитарист

Постараюсь!  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

Уважаемые... 30 июля 1970 года... Если не ошибаюсь речь об этом факте идет... Было сбито ЧЕТЫРЕ МиГа... Это звено капитана Камнева на взлетевшее на перехват вторгшихся в воздушное пространство Египта израильских самолетов... Три МиГа были уничтожены сразу и сразу погибли капитаны Владимир Журавлев, Евгений Яковлев, Николай Юрченко... Один поврежденный МиГ упал позже, но летчик катапультировался. Пятый МиГ вернулся на аэродром...
В передаче о полетах МиГ-25 на Израелем об этом факте рассказывали. Материал передачи основан на интервью участников этих событий и документах собранных журналистом Александром Ильиным. В частности выступали очевидцы тех событий..., так что нечего выдумывать...

----------


## Милитарист

Ильин давно приобрел в кругах специалистов репутацию сказочника.  Он часто сообщает недобросовестную информацию.

И потом, почему мы должны беспрекословно доверять одним и полностью игнорировать других?  Тем более, что с советской стороны тоже имеются свидетельства о пяти сбитых МиГах.

Тем участникам, о которых вы говорите, можно противопоставить свидетельство советского же участника боя, впоследствии летчика-испытателя Акименкова, согласно которому было сбито пять советских МиГов.

А Ильину можно противопоставить полковника Бабича, который сам плотно занимался этим вопросом и написал, что было сбито пять МиГов. Согласно его данным, Каменев погиб.  Но, как я уже выше предположил, даже если он не погиб, это ещё не означает, что он не был сбит.

Кстати о МиГ-25 на Ближнем Востоке.  Там не рассказывали, что три МиГ-25 были сбиты в Ливане?

----------


## AC

> Ильин давно приобрел в кругах специалистов репутацию сказочника.  Он часто сообщает недобросовестную информацию...


Ну, она (информация) не то чтобы "недобросовестная" -- т. е. Ильин, видимо, искренне (по совести) уверен, что сообщает правду истинную, в результате, делая свою работу ("журналиста-документалиста") во многом халтурно...
Вчера в "Ударной силе" он на голубом глазу вещал, например, о "десятках (!!!) гидросамолетов-амфибий марки "Бе", спасающих людей и тушащих пожары по всему миру"... Гы-гы-гы...  :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

> Ильин давно приобрел в кругах специалистов репутацию сказочника. Он часто сообщает недобросовестную информацию.





> И потом, почему мы должны беспрекословно доверять одним и полностью игнорировать других? Тем более, что с советской стороны тоже имеются свидетельства о пяти сбитых МиГах.
> 
> Тем участникам, о которых вы говорите, можно противопоставить свидетельство советского же участника боя, впоследствии летчика-испытателя Акименкова, согласно которому было сбито пять советских МиГов.
> 
> А Ильину можно противопоставить полковника Бабича, который сам плотно занимался этим вопросом и написал, что было сбито пять МиГов. Согласно его данным, Каменев погиб. Но, как я уже выше предположил, даже если он не погиб, это ещё не означает, что он не был сбит.
> 
> Кстати о МиГ-25 на Ближнем Востоке. Там не рассказывали, что три МиГ-25 были сбиты в Ливане?


 

А кто у нас не сказочник??? А у Вас хорошая репутация в кругах специалистов, чтоб о чем то подобном спорить? Я лично сомневаюсь... Да не я один... И у кого по вашему мнению из "специалистов" высокая репутация?

Ваша "компетентность" говорит сама за себя..... Это хто такой Бабич? Если Вы даже фамилий не знаете!!! О чем говорить?! Замкомандира 135 полка был БАБИЧЕВ... Командир звена не Каменев, а КАМНЕВ... А причем тут Акименков? Ему можно противопоставить Ильина... ПРОСТО ОБХОХОТАТЬСЯ КОГДА ЧЕЛОВЕК НЕ ЗНАЕТ И ПИШЕТ НЕПРАВИЛЬНО ФАМИЛИИ УЧАСТНИКОВ СОБЫТИЯ А ПЫЖИТЬСЯ ЕЩЕ ДОКАЗАТЬ И РАССКАЗАТЬ ВСЕМ "ПРАВДУ" ОБ ЭТОМ СОБЫТИИ!!!! Хочется в этом случае просто сказать: " Не усритесь от натуги !!!"

Ильин выступил в роли не сколько рассказчика, сколько человека который собрал по теме материал, собрал очевидцев и создал тематическую передачу... И сделано это для того, чтобы всякие извращенцы пустозвоном своим не дребезжали. В передаче участвовали участники тех событий - в отличии от пустых ссылок и непонятных "специалистов"... Так что тут отпадает само собой ваше "одним верю - другим нет"...

Вон по интернету полно сказочников... На израильском портале вообще заврались - таки сбили уже ДЕСЯТЬ МиГов!!! Ну надо же!!! Цены растут как на Привозе с каждым днем...
Ссылка:
http://news.israelinfo.ru/world/comments/22952?p=2

А в записях побед еврейских асов из 101 и 69 эскадрилий значатся:
101аэ:
30.07.1970 Мираж IIICJ А. Снир 2 х МиГ-21 СССР 
30.07.1970 Мираж IIICJ А. Шалмон МиГ-21 СССР 
30.07.1970 Мираж IIICJ Й. Спектор МиГ-21 СССР 
69аэ:
30.07.1970 F-4E A.Села МиГ-21 СССР 
30.07.1970 F-4E A. Бен-Нун МиГ-21 СССР 

Здесь мы уже видим 6!!! самолетов
Супер асы!!!! лет через 5 наверное до 20-ти и дойдет
Вот официальная версия ВВС Израиля, тоже отличается. Сами там на месте нихрена не разберутся:

http://www.iaf.org.il/Templates/FlightLog/FlightLog.aspx?lang=EN&lobbyID=40&folderID=48&subfolderID=322&docfolderID=841




Спорить я не желаю. Участником или историком события я не был и тем более спорить с тем, кто и сам таковым не является - просто тупо. Посмотрел и вижу какое безобразие вытворяют мастурбаторы истории, что диву даешься! Хорошо что живы участники тех событий, хорошо что я знаком с ними, что есть возможность не слушать пиздаболов из Интернета, а поднять трубку позвонить или просто зайти в гости к ветерану который расскажет, что действительно произошло... 

Вот фотографии из открытых источников - 2 АЭ и 3 АЭ, фотографии наших боевых летчиков защищавших небо и народ Египта от Израильской агрессии:
На фото 3 АЭ с Камневым, чуть ниже капитан Хтей Богдан Петрович, друг моего отца, мой Замкомандира 6 Донско-Сегедской ГИАД..., сейчас генерал, проживает в Балашихе... Дружим семьями с давних времен... Прекрасно знаю его сына Юрия... На последнем фото полковник Хтей уже Зам ком 6 ГИАД. Это с лЁта только один из близких друзей на фото. В старые добрые времена летчики знали друг друга как облупленных, ничего не скрыть, дружили по-чести, летали вместе, по гарнизонам всего Союза и мира мотались, всегда пересекались и дружба эта осталась навечно... 











*Так что дрочилам лучше реально заткнуться и молчать в тряпочку. Это можно таким же подобным недоумкам втюхивать лажу про десятки "сбитых" и приводить ссылки на друзей-пиздаболов, но ни как не тут и нам...*

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну, она (информация) не то чтобы "недобросовестная" -- т. е. Ильин, видимо, искренне (по совести) уверен, что сообщает правду истинную, в результате, делая свою работу ("журналиста-документалиста") во многом халтурно...
> Вчера в "Ударной силе" он на голубом глазу вещал, например, о "десятках (!!!) гидросамолетов-амфибий марки "Бе", спасающих людей и тушащих пожары по всему миру"... Гы-гы-гы...


Оба на!!! Прямо взгляд професионального критика... Случаем не факультет журналистики окончили в МГУ? Или реально есть проф подготовка, солидный опыт работы, чтоб критиковать и рассказавать как надо прально быть журналистом, выполнять эту работу?
Гы-гы-гы....
Ляпы-тонкости не по специальности может допустить любой человек. Ильин, по своей специфике не обязан изучать всю науку о которой он вещает, для этого в передаче принимают участие специалисты и профи темы которая обсуждается... Задача стоит перед журналистом, не блестать знаниями тонкостей, а его задача чисто организационная... Именно организационная - по подборке темы и изложению материала по теме, чтоб даже тупому зрителю было понятно...

О "десятках" Бе пропустил передачу.... Но встречался с фактами, что человек не сколько услышал ошибку другого, сколько не понял то, что сказал другой....

----------


## AC

> Оба на!!! Прямо взгляд професионального критика... Случаем не факультет журналистики окончили в МГУ? Или реально есть проф подготовка, солидный опыт работы, чтоб критиковать и рассказавать как надо прально быть журналистом, выполнять эту работу? Гы-гы-гы...


МГУ не заканчивал, но опыт есть, и Ильину рассказть "как надо..." я вполне могу...




> Ляпы-тонкости не по специальности может допустить любой человек. Ильин, по своей специфике не обязан изучать всю науку о которой он вещает, для этого в передаче принимают участие специалисты и профи темы которая обсуждается...


Да может, да не обязан, но стремиться должен, любой -- в этом и есть высший профессионализм. А Ильин -- тем более, потому что сидит на одной теме (сам же выбирал!), а не как другие телевизионщики -- сегодня про роддом, завтра про пожарных, послезавтра про мышей...




> Задача стоит перед журналистом, не блестать знаниями тонкостей, а его задача чисто организационная... Именно организационная - по подборке темы и изложению материала по теме, чтоб даже тупому зрителю было понятно...


"Проблема" Ильина, в этом плане, в том, что "тупые" как раз его и не смотрят. Его смотрят в подавляющем большинстве именно те, кому именно это действительно интересно. И оценивают они его с более высокой колокольни, сответственно. Поэтому ему, больше чем другим, и надо стремиться... А "тупые" в это время сериалы смотрят или еще чего -- там программ для них полно...  :Smile: 




> О "десятках" Бе пропустил передачу.... Но встречался с фактами, что человек не сколько услышал ошибку другого, сколько не понял то, что сказал другой....


Мог бы переспросить или сценарий показать предварительно -- чай, не "Война и мир" по объему сценарий-то...

----------


## Chizh

Похоже Холостяк опять закусил узду. :)

Холостяк, зачем вы так кипятитесь и кидаетесь в откровенное хамство? В своих распальцовках с многочисленными знаками восклицания и "Гы-гы-гы...." вы больше напоминаете разобиженного тинейджера.

Если вы не знаете, кто такой Бабич, то говорить про компетентность вам вообще смысла не имеет.

А Ильины, что писатель Владимир, что журналист Александр, да, натуральные сказочники. Тут я солидарен с Милитаристом и АСом. 
Но если Александр Ильин чушь несет из-за безграмотности,  то Владимир принципиальный агитатор за ВВС, типа вас. То есть если можно подтасовать факты в "нужную" сторону или сказать "нужную" часть правды, то он это сделает, а если "нужного" материала нет, то просто придумает. Работа такая. :)

P.S.
Попробуйте читать не только Красную Звезду и смотреть не только Ударную Силу, кругозор сразу расширится.

----------


## Милитарист

Холостяку

Речь не о том Бабичеве, о котором вы подумали.  Был полковник Бабич (ныне покойный), написавший серию статей о боевых действиях на Ближнем Востоке.  Кстати, широко известный человек и это поразительно, что вы о нем ни слыхом, ни дыхом...

Там где вы насчитали 6 побед, на самом деле 5, так как одна победа поделена пополам между двумя летчиками.  Так что рано гыкать стали.  Сперва разобраться надо.

Фамилия летчика дается в одних источниках как Каменев, в других как Камнев.  Причем Каменев встречается чаще.  Хотя это не означает, что так правильно.  Но вы не знаете даже этого.

Акименков написал книгу "На пороге иного мира", в которой делится своими впечатлениями о воздушных боях в Египте.  В том числе, и о данном бое.

Учите матчасть, Холостяк!  И не брызгайте слюной как прыщавый подросток!

----------


## FLOGGER

> *Так что дрочилам лучше реально заткнуться и молчать в тряпочку. Это можно таким же подобным недоумкам втюхивать лажу про десятки "сбитых" и приводить ссылки на друзей-пиздаболов, но ни как не тут и нам...*


Холостяк, ты на улицу сам не ходи (мало ли чего), ты врача на дом вызови. А потом, подумай все-таки, может тебе жениться? Что-то ты охамел.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Акименков написал книгу "На пороге иного мира", в которой делится своими впечатлениями о воздушных боях в Египте.  В том числе, и о данном бое.


Сейчас еще раз перечитал этот эпизод у Акименкова-ну нет у него пятого! Речь идет только о четырех сбитых: один из Ком-Авшима и трое из Бени-Суэйфа Причем, ни одной фамилии он не называет.

----------


## Холостяк

> МГУ не заканчивал, но опыт есть, и Ильину рассказть "как надо..." я вполне могу......


Опыт достигается трудом, работами представленными публике... Где можно познакомиться с Вашими работами? Они представлены на ЦТ? Или у Вас опыт только в хоум видео? :Smile: 
Вот несколько загнули Вы... "Как надо" - это просто несерьезное высказывание... Прежде потому, что даже коллегам так говорить не тактично.. Коллеги, если они даже в разных "весовых категориях" могут - "поделиться опытом"... А вот "как надо" - это удел МАСТЕРОВ и Преподавательского состава...
Вы Мастер или Преподовательский состав ВУЗа кинематографии и журналистики?





> Да может, да не обязан, но стремиться должен, любой -- в этом и есть высший профессионализм. А Ильин -- тем более, потому что сидит на одной теме (сам же выбирал!), а не как другие телевизионщики -- сегодня про роддом, завтра про пожарных, послезавтра про мышей......


Высший профессионализм журналиста это собрать и представить собранный материал. Но никак, делая передачу о врачах - стать хирургом, или передачу про маньяков - маньяком.... Ну тематика у него передач разная, только единственное что их объединяет это Армия и Оборонка... Тут за всю жизнь тонкостей не узнать... Охват тематики идет от Авиации, Флота, Промышленности, текхники и вооружения и самое главное - люди кто это все делает, кто служил или служит... В любом случае ляпы у всех бывают... Тут уж все ошибаются... Даже в порно ляпы случаются... 





> "Проблема" Ильина, в этом плане, в том, что "тупые" как раз его и не смотрят. Его смотрят в подавляющем большинстве именно те, кому именно это действительно интересно. И оценивают они его с более высокой колокольни, сответственно. Поэтому ему, больше чем другим, и надо стремиться... А "тупые" в это время сериалы смотрят или еще чего -- там программ для них полно... ......


По чести я в его передаче слушаю и смотрю интересных людей... Он делает хорошее дело, что дает возможность вспомнить забытые факты и людей... Факты действительно интересные и действительно интересных, ценных людей, порой даже забытых героев... Вот за это ему я бы и руку пожал и спасибо сказал. За то что участники событий или представленные документы честно могут ответить тому изврату исторических событий, которые сейчас на каждом шагу... 





> Мог бы переспросить или сценарий показать предварительно -- чай, не "Война и мир" по объему сценарий-то...


Я думаю, все таки положительное в его передаче и его труд является смягчающим основанием простить ему его ляпы....

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, ты на улицу сам не ходи (мало ли чего), ты врача на дом вызови. А потом, подумай все-таки, может тебе жениться? Что-то ты охамел.


Это ты из своего опыта? Спасибо за совет... 

*А писать вранье это не ХАМСТВО?*

Но в некотором ты прав... Закипел я...

----------


## Холостяк

> Похоже Холостяк опять закусил узду. :)
> 
> Холостяк, зачем вы так кипятитесь и кидаетесь в откровенное хамство? В своих распальцовках с многочисленными знаками восклицания и "Гы-гы-гы...." вы больше напоминаете разобиженного тинейджера.
> 
> Если вы не знаете, кто такой Бабич, то говорить про компетентность вам вообще смысла не имеет.
> 
> А Ильины, что писатель Владимир, что журналист Александр, да, натуральные сказочники. Тут я солидарен с Милитаристом и АСом. 
> Но если Александр Ильин чушь несет из-за безграмотности, то Владимир принципиальный агитатор за ВВС, типа вас. То есть если можно подтасовать факты в "нужную" сторону или сказать "нужную" часть правды, то он это сделает, а если "нужного" материала нет, то просто придумает. Работа такая. :)
> 
> ...


Сразу по "Красной Звезде"....  Могу поновой написать свое отношение к ней и к Вашим любимым "Звездам и полосам"... Это если до Вас не дошло с первого раза...

Так я и не пишу про события и участников... Вы почитайте внимательно мои посты... Я вижу Вам с первого раза не доходит... Просто скажите с какого раза понимаете, о чем пишут... Я как раз указываю, что спорить с пеной у рта и ссылаться на "куска с продсклада" вроде как участника помощи Египту и шОто слышавшем о событии тех лет окромя сроков годности тушенки - совсем не стоит.... Я и сам не компетентен в споре... Меня больше коробит от таких "знатоков" которых, как сказал товарищ Бендер - убивать надо... Тем более даже правильно фамилии участников указывают, а уже доказывают-спорят скока сбито...

Дай Бог здоровья всем участникам тех событий и с советской стороны и с израильской, которые не врут, не спорят, а говорят правду, поняли всю страшную ситуацию тех лет, честно исполняли свой долг и не хотят повторения этого "дерьма"...
Об одном участнике, которого я знаю лично генерале Хтее Богдане Петровиче я написал... Так что и про Бабич я ничего и не говорил, я его не знаю, я только фамилию поправил... И о других сказать ничего не могу, как и спорить о тонкостях тех событий... 

Ну камень про "агитаторов" можно бросить и в "огород" диссидентов-эмигрантов, очернителей и извращенцев нашей авиации... (Типа Вас?)Которые "гнут" в нужную для них сторону.. Вот и получается одни гнут в одну другие в другую и все идет по прямой...

А сказочников везде полно... Вот в этом соглашусь. Что в МинОбороны Израиля, что В Америкэ, что в Москве-Кремле...

----------


## Милитарист

Флоггеру

http://www.forum-avia.ru/forum/6/0/6...571260_2.shtml

Тема: ВВС СССР в Египте 67-73.  Стр. 2.

Вовчек: 

В книге А.В.Акименкова “На пороге иного мира” дается описание боя детально. Там же автор говорит о пяти сбитых наших самолетах.  Речь, судя по всему, идет о Каменеве. В воспоминаниях Бабича, опубликованных в журнале История Авиации, также говорится о том, что Каменев был сбит в начале боя из за того что уменьшил перегрузку на маневре.  Он и был пятым. 

02/05/2007 


Вовчек: 

Описание боя.
15:28 Взлетело звено к-на Каменева. 
15:30 Взлетело звено к-на Юрченко.
Противник активных действий не предпринимал и звенья заняли зоны дежурства на высоте 8000м.  Каменев - северная зона дежурства, Юрченко южная зона.
15:37  Появились Миражи в сомкнутом строю, высота 7000м, скорость 1000км/ч. Шли в сторону северной группы.
Звено Каменева выводит КП Бир-Арейда на встречный курс Миражам.
15:39 Схождение на встречных курсах.  Миражи размыкаются на пары.  Наши такой вариант отвергают и звено к-на Каменева с максимальной перегрузкой входит в крутой разворот за второй парой Миражей.  В этот момент следует снизу сзади атака второго звена Миражей.

Как был сбит Каменев никто не видел (примечание: если не видели как погиб, то записали как пропал без вести.  Поэтому и упоминаний о Каменеве не было ни в одной из публикаций, даже в ранних воспоминаниях Бабича в 1994 году.)  По остатку топлива менее 1300кг, с разрешения КП стали выходить из боя с пикированием к земле.  К-н Журавлев был сбит 30мм пушкой Миража и катапультировался на предельно мало высоте.  Парашют не успел раскрыться и летчик погиб.
Второе звено к-на Юрченко было направлено на помощь к-ну Каменеву между 15:37 и 15:38. 
В 15:40 мимо ведущего звена слева направо в левом развороте проскочил Мираж. К-н Юрченко сразу вводит самолет в правый разворот и затем резко перекладывает МиГ в левый крен чтобы удержаться у Миража в хвосте.  В это время второй Мираж пускает ракету по к-ну Макаре, ведомый к-на Юрченко.  К-н Макара предупреждает о пуске ракеты командира и сам одновременно делает "кадушку".  Юрченко медлит так как занят прицеливанием и получает попадание ракеты. Следует взрыв и летчик погибает.  Мираж пытается достать своей пушкой на "кадушке" Макару и повреждает его стабилизатор. После двух вертикальных маневров он сумел выйти из очага боя.
На развороте звена вправо, снизу сзади мимо крайнего ведомого проскакивает Фантом, но звено начинает разворачивается влево и он (крайний ведомый) не успевает пустить ракету, выдерживая место в боевом порядке. Предупреждает ведущего пары о том что Фантом сзади и тут же получает ракету в двигатель. Ведущий второй пары пытается осмотреться и маневрировать и тоже сбивается. Оба летчика катапультируются, один при приземлении гибнет, другой получает травму позвоночника.
В дальнейшем, при разбирательстве нашли,как у нас часто бывает крайних.  
Виновником сделали расчет КП Бир-Арейда.  И приписали им неправильные действия в данной обстановке.

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяку
> 
> Речь не о том Бабичеве, о котором вы подумали. Был полковник Бабич (ныне покойный), написавший серию статей о боевых действиях на Ближнем Востоке. Кстати, широко известный человек и это поразительно, что вы о нем ни слыхом, ни дыхом...
> 
> Там где вы насчитали 6 побед, на самом деле 5, так как одна победа поделена пополам между двумя летчиками. Так что рано гыкать стали. Сперва разобраться надо.
> 
> Фамилия летчика дается в одних источниках как Каменев, в других как Камнев. Причем Каменев встречается чаще. Хотя это не означает, что так правильно. Но вы не знаете даже этого.
> 
> Акименков написал книгу "На пороге иного мира", в которой делится своими впечатлениями о воздушных боях в Египте. В том числе, и о данном бое.
> ...


 
Учите мат часть, фамилии..., и все остальное... Я специально разместил фото всей Авиационой Эскадрильи где летал капитан Камнев, с его фотографией, чтоб все видели какую херню пишут типа Милитариста и его "соглашателей" и с каких "исторических документов" они эту ХЕРНЮ берут!!!! 
*Так что УМОЙТЕСЬ!!!!!*

----------


## Холостяк

> Флоггеру
> 
> http://www.forum-avia.ru/forum/6/0/6...571260_2.shtml
> 
> Тема: ВВС СССР в Египте 67-73. Стр. 2.
> 
> Вовчек: 
> 
> В книге А.В.Акименкова “На пороге иного мира” дается описание боя детально. Там же автор говорит о пяти сбитых наших самолетах. Речь, судя по всему, идет о Каменеве. В воспоминаниях Бабича, опубликованных в журнале История Авиации, также говорится о том, что Каменев был сбит в начале боя из за того что уменьшил перегрузку на маневре. Он и был пятым. 
> ...


О даже цитирование этой херни пошло.... 
Хоть фамилии на правильные исправьте, чтоб хоть достовернее было...
Гы-Гы-Гы...

----------


## Холостяк

Даже и продолжать по этой темке с "знатоками" фамилий и "боев" не вижу смысла.... Так как вместо реального поиска участников, уточнения участников, уточнения хронологии события, "знатоки" операются на материалы в которых изначально не правильно указаны даже фамилии участников (что становится сразу понятно, что "знаток" не удасужился и такую мелочь уточнить, а лезет что-то еще доказывать...)... Вот тут то и видна реальная пропагандистская цель "знатоков" - извратить факт истории...

Радуйтесь тут втихоря десятками побед с выдуманными фамилиями, сбитыми самолетиками, книгами-брехунцами....
Наслаждайтесь...

----------


## Chizh

> Сразу по "Красной Звезде"....  Могу поновой написать свое отношение к ней и к Вашим любимым "Звездам и полосам"... Это если до Вас не дошло с первого раза...


Все что надо до меня дошло.
Воинствующий дилетантизм и хамство это ваше.




> Так я и не пишу про события и участников... Вы почитайте внимательно мои посты... Я вижу Вам с первого раза не доходит...


Вы о себе высокого мнения. В ваших постах ничего содержательного нет, а ту чушь, которую вы пишете, нужно сразу в унитаз сливать.



> Меня больше коробит от таких "знатоков" которых, как сказал товарищ Бендер - убивать надо...


Вы просто прочитали мою мысль. :)




> Тем более даже правильно фамилии участников указывают, а уже доказывают-спорят скока сбито...
> 
> ... Так что и про Бабич я ничего и не говорил, я его не знаю, я только фамилию поправил... И о других сказать ничего не могу, как и спорить о тонкостях тех событий...


Тяжелый случай. Если вы даже признанного советского теоретика по авиационной тактике, КТН, летчика 1-го класса и автора многих трудов не знаете. Уж вам то должно быть стыдно.




> Ну камень про "агитаторов" можно бросить и в "огород" диссидентов-эмигрантов, очернителей и извращенцев нашей авиации... (Типа Вас?)Которые "гнут" в нужную для них сторону.. Вот и получается одни гнут в одну другие в другую и все идет по прямой...


Я понимаю, что отстаивание интересов родных ВВС для вас первоочередной приоритет, даже путем искажения правды и подтасовок.
Совершенно понятно, что там где вы ничего не можете документально доказать, начинается ваше хамство и "гы-гы-гы".

P.S.
Время жалко на пустой треп с вами.

----------


## Милитарист

> Холостяк> "знатоки" операются на материалы в которых изначально не правильно указаны даже фамилии участников (что становится сразу понятно, что "знаток" не удасужился и такую мелочь уточнить, а лезет что-то еще доказывать...).


Холостяк, я привел цитату.  Вы можете сообразить, что это цитата, а не мои слова? Или это слишком сложно для вас?  Вы про прямую речь в школе слыхали?  И неужели вы не знаете, что когда цитируют, то изменять ничего в тексте нельзя, даже если там есть ошибка?  Иначе это будет подделка. Неужели это тоже для вас откровение?

Кроме того, разница в написании фамилии минимальная:  в одном случае Каменев, в другом – Камнев.  В источниках есть разнобой по этому поводу.  Возможно, что правильно – Камнев, но это совершенно не принципиально и не понятно, чего вы уцепились за это как пиявка.  Кстати говоря, то что в фотоальбоме написано Камнев – это тоже ещё не стопроцентное доказательство.  В фотоальбомах тоже ошибаются.  Но самое главное, это то, что это не принципиально.

А вот действительно принципиального и важного вы так и не заметили.  А вот Флоггер заметил.  Дело в том, что книги Акименкова у меня нет и мне приходится полагаться на слова тех, у кого эта книга есть.  В частности, на процитированного  Вовчека.  После слов Флоггера, я перечитал информацию об этом Вовчека и должен согласиться с выводом Флоггера.  Вовчек, похоже, ошибся, когда сказал о том, что по Акименкову было сбито 5 МиГов ибо в приведенных его описаниях можно действительно насчитать только 4 МиГа.  Я тоже повелся на его слова, а он ошибся.

----------


## Холостяк

> Все что надо до меня дошло. Воинствующий дилетантизм и хамство это ваше. .



Вот вот... Очень жаль... Вранье - это откровенное и не прикрытое хамство..., и тем агрессивность мастера-пропаганды в подтасовке реальных фактов и цифр в историческом событии. Прямо таки вами самими себе навешен ярлык с этим наименованием... Пытаться нагло увернуться и не замечать своего же наименования... 
Тоже не дошло?



> Вы о себе высокого мнения. В ваших постах ничего содержательного нет, а ту чушь, которую вы пишете, нужно сразу в унитаз сливать. .



А в ваших постах есть содержательное? Где оно??? Не могу разглядеть... Уже наверно сами слились....



> Вы просто прочитали мою мысль. :) .



Не а... Слишком высокого мнения о себе... У вас их нет (мыслей в голове)... Может вы о тех, что у вас ниже спины? 



> Тяжелый случай. Если вы даже признанного советского теоретика по авиационной тактике, КТН, летчика 1-го класса и автора многих трудов не знаете. Уж вам то должно быть стыдно. .



Кем признанный? Вами что ли? Я понимаю, что всякого рода пропагандисты сейчас кого надо и им выгодно - признают, а кого надо и не разглядят (даже не взирая на то что он сам участник событий, а тот признанный писака вообще никакого отношения к событиям не имел)...
Горю от стыда...



> Я понимаю, что отстаивание интересов родных ВВС для вас первоочередной приоритет, даже путем искажения правды и подтасовок.Совершенно понятно, что там где вы ничего не можете документально доказать, начинается ваше хамство и "гы-гы-гы"..



Я понимаю, что охаивание интересов моих ВВС для вас первоочередной приоритет, даже путем искажения правды и подтасовок. 
Совершенно понятно, что там где вы ничего не можете документально доказать, начинается ваше хамство и "гы-гы-гы"...
Только, где меня вы уличили в "искажении" правды? Даже тут переворачиваете с больной головы... Ну ну... Это сами прокололись и наступили в дерьмо, которое пытались другим втюхать...



> P.S.Время жалко на пустой треп с вами.



Аналогично...

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, я привел цитату. Вы можете сообразить, что это цитата, а не мои слова? Или это слишком сложно для вас? Вы про прямую речь в школе слыхали? И неужели вы не знаете, что когда цитируют, то изменять ничего в тексте нельзя, даже если там есть ошибка? Иначе это будет подделка. Неужели это тоже для вас откровение? .



А без правки это не подделка и искажение фактов? 



> Кроме того, разница в написании фамилии минимальная: в одном случае Каменев, в другом – Камнев. В источниках есть разнобой по этому поводу. Возможно, что правильно – Камнев, но это совершенно не принципиально и не понятно, чего вы уцепились за это как пиявка. Кстати говоря, то что в фотоальбоме написано Камнев – это тоже ещё не стопроцентное доказательство. В фотоальбомах тоже ошибаются. Но самое главное, это то, что это не принципиально. .



Точно... Разницы нет! Гы-Гы Гы!!! Особенно если источники из сортира..., там не до принципиальности, главное "слить", как ваш брат по разуму пишет...
И уже в фотоальбоме ошибки нашли?! 
О как как изворачиваетесь то!!! 



> А вот действительно принципиального и важного вы так и не заметили. А вот Флоггер заметил. Дело в том, что книги Акименкова у меня нет и мне приходится полагаться на слова тех, у кого эта книга есть. В частности, на процитированного Вовчека. После слов Флоггера, я перечитал информацию об этом Вовчека и должен согласиться с выводом Флоггера. Вовчек, похоже, ошибся, когда сказал о том, что по Акименкову было сбито 5 МиГов ибо в приведенных его описаниях можно действительно насчитать только 4 МиГа. Я тоже повелся на его слова, а он ошибся.



Об чем речь? Книга есть-нету! С одной больной головы на здоровую "переводить стрелки"... Это вы умеете.. Вижу... Сами прокололись, так Вовчика подставляете и ошибки ему свои приписываете... Ну ну....

----------


## Милитарист

Холостяк, у вас очень плохо с логикой и здравым смыслом.  Вы не можете концентрировать своё внимание на тексте и вы рассеянны.  Может у вас с памятью плохо?  Когда читаешь ваши опусы, то создается впечатление, что ваше умственное развитие остановилось где-то на уровне третьего класса.

----------


## Вовчек

Да, это я ошибся когда указывал на книгу Акименкова. Но меня на Авиа.ru где шло обсуждение поправили. Сходство в книге Акименкова и в публикации Бабича по первому звену следущее: Один летчик из первого звена был сбит в самом начале боя. По Бабичу это был Каменев. Бабич ссылается на отчеты пилотов принимавших участие в бою, которые он изучал. Кстати, в 1994г он также писал о четырех сбитых самолетах. Бабич источник достаточно серьезный. И отмахнуться от него нельзя. Жаркие споры и возникли после его публикации в  журнале История Авиации. Но, опровержения его выводам не последовало.

----------


## Холостяк

> Холостяк, у вас очень плохо с логикой и здравым смыслом. Вы не можете концентрировать своё внимание на тексте и вы рассеянны. Может у вас с памятью плохо? Когда читаешь ваши опусы, то создается впечатление, что ваше умственное развитие остановилось где-то на уровне третьего класса.


Ну правду о себе вам конечно неприятно читать... Зато не в бровь, а в глаз! Что тут в ответ не выдумать, чтоб посрамление то свое отмазать....
У вы у нас специалист во всех областях..... И в летном мастерстве, технике, истории, медицине, психологии.... Хорошо что еще читать не разучились, как атавизм не исчез, а то с такими возможностями не включая комп посты на форуме уже можно читать...!

----------


## Милитарист

Холостяк, мутный поток вашего сознания из обрывочных, бессвязных мыслей совершенно неспособен попасть никуда.

----------


## juky-puky

Леонид, глянь, пожалуйста, ЛС.

----------


## FLOGGER

> P.S.
> Время жалко на пустой треп с вами.


Ну так а я о чем? Бросьте вообще тратить на него время.
Милитаристу:
Если хочешь, я могу отсканить и выложить здесь этот эпизод из  книги Акименкова.

----------


## @le}{

как интересно... опять та же ситуация - когда сказать нечего, просто  плюемся друг в друга.
1. Бабич ошибался в своих описаниях - из звена Камнева был сбит только Журавлев 
2. Акименков не участвовал в бою - НИКАК.
А холостяк тоже прав - ошибка в написании фамилии о многом говорит

----------


## Холостяк

Ну, так правильно... Очередной раз всякие "эксперты-аналитики", из кучи забугорных отходов, пытаются нам тут втюхать полную лажу и вранье. Но самое интересное то, что мы тут живем с теми людьми, которых они даже фамилии правильно указать не могут, а пытаются с пеной у рта клеветать о них... И опять таки "эксперты-аналитики" обделываются и остаются стоять в той же своей куче!!!

----------


## Chizh

Да уж...
Некоторые личности, которые себя "лёдчегами" называют, являются прекрасным материалом для изучения фрейдовской закомплексованности, полохо скрываемой за ширмой псевдо-патриотизма.   :Smile:

----------


## @le}{

холостяку и чижу
 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
нечего сказать по существу - молчите

----------


## Петр Берестовой

Скан статьи с этим эпизодом из Авиации и Времени №6/2007

----------


## juky-puky

to Петр Берестовой

Спсибо за сообщение! 
Вот тут пишут о сбитии 13 апреля 1970 года двух Фантомов, смотрим сюда, не подтверждается сбитие ни одного:
http://home.comcast.net/~anneled/IAFinventory.html
 -1    06-Mar-70  F-4E  Ohad Shadmi/Natan Marom  Training flight, crew killed (68-0502?)
 -1    *02-Apr-70*  F-4E   36 Gid'on Magen/Pini Nahmani    Syrian MiG-21 (Bassam Hamshu), crew PoW (68-0487)
 -1    08-Jun-70  F-4E Egyptian MiG-21 (Fakhry Elashmawy)
  22 июня, A-4, смотрим ту же сылку, - есть сбитие "Скайхока" 20-го июня.
 -1    20-Jun 70  Egyptian MiG-21MFА дальше, про операцию "Мир Галилее", опять приводятся кучей арабские народные сказки...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Скан статьи с этим эпизодом из Авиации и Времени №6/2007


В данном случае эта статья не являетсь ни в коем разе окончательным ответом на вопрос, это лишь один из вариантов ответов на обсасываемую тему. Не авторитет.

----------


## Холостяк

Знак совета ветеранов воинов интернационалистов - участников боевых действий в Египте:
http://forums.airforce.ru/gallery/di...697&fullsize=1

----------


## Grimm_brother

Статейка так себе...а МиГи там на фото не болгарские часом ? 

А еще вот это понравилось - "...министр обороны А.А Гречко предупредил, что в случае пленения им придется выкручиваться самим...."
Неужели правда ? И как интересно авиаторы должны были выкручиваться сами ?

----------


## Петр Берестовой

МиГи болагрские. За слова Гречко не знаю, но вполне возможно. Сверхдержавы в то время мерилами считали тысячи, а не одного-двух человек.
 To FLOGGER : Статья конечно не является ответом и истиной в последней инстанции. Просто еще один взгляд.

----------


## Вовчек

Взгляд Яшкина по событиям 82г? Но это еще тот сказочник.
Новой информации не представленно.
Фактически сборная солянка, по верхушкам из ранее опубликованного.
С уважением.

----------


## Никола

День добрый.Внашем полку был летчик майор .Фамилии не помню.Так вот он рассказывал как однажды вел звено мигов он и 3 араба.Было простое патрулрование зоны и вот как чутье что ли бросил взгляд взеркало обзора а арабов нет и заним след ракеты.Он резкий маневр на солнце.Вобщем сбросил ракету его счастье она была тепловой.Ну и деру.А получилось израильтянин  пристроился сзади и поодиночке их пощелкал.Ну а он получил орден боевого Кр.знамени за спасение техники.Вот и такое было.Аслужили в это время в 120 иап в Домне.Досвидание.

----------


## Alex_01

> Взгляд Яшкина по событиям 82г? Но это еще тот сказочник.
> Новой информации не представленно.
> Фактически сборная солянка, по верхушкам из ранее опубликованного.
> С уважением.


Что вы хотели - это КОТЛОБОВСКИЙ  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mig

> Статейка так себе... А еще вот это понравилось - "...министр обороны А.А Гречко предупредил, что в случае пленения им придется выкручиваться самим...."
> Неужели правда ? И как интересно авиаторы должны были выкручиваться сами ?


Дык, это же всем известно, что министр обороны СССР маршал Советского Союза А.А. Гречко лично встречался со всеми офицерами летчиками, зенитчиками, мотострелками, танкистами, моряками, врачами, тыловиками, спецназовцами, связистами, ракетчиками и т.д. и т.п. перед отправкой их во Вьетнами, Египет, Сирию, Ирак, Сомали, Судан, Эфиопию, Анголу и т.д и т.п. и лично предупреждал об том, что в случае чего "выкручивайтесь сами..." :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну а он получил орден боевого Кр.знамени за спасение техники.


Наверное, совсем плохо у меня с головой. Жара, духота...
Получить орден *боевого* Красного Знамени за то, что смылся, что  не сбили!? Чего-то я не понимаю. Похоже, действительно. наши летчики там выглядели более чем бледно, если награждали за то, что уцелел.

----------


## Alex_01

> Дык, это же всем известно, что министр обороны СССР маршал Советского Союза А.А. Гречко лично встречался со всеми офицерами летчиками, зенитчиками, мотострелками, танкистами, моряками, врачами, тыловиками, спецназовцами, связистами, ракетчиками и т.д. и т.п. перед отправкой их во Вьетнами, Египет, Сирию, Ирак, Сомали, Судан, Эфиопию, Анголу и т.д и т.п. и лично предупреждал об том, что в случае чего "выкручивайтесь сами..."



Гречко и лично приезжал в Египет

----------


## Mig

> Гречко и лично приезжал в Египет


Ну, да... Для того, чтобы поручкаться с *египетскими* офицерами.
А мы то говорили о *советских* офицерах...

----------


## Alex_01

> Ну, да... Для того, чтобы поручкаться с *египетскими* офицерами.
> А мы то говорили о *советских* офицерах...


Всерьез полагаете что приезжая в Египет министр обороны не посещал советский контингент?

----------


## Mig

> Всерьез полагаете что приезжая в Египет министр обороны не посещал советский контингент?


Посещал. Штаб главного военного советника.
Неужели вы всерьез полагаете, что министр обороны общался с простыми офицерами (не генералами!) в формате, отличным от строевого смотра?

----------


## alll

Вопрос - а на чем собственно летали наши летчики из 135 иап и 35 аэ в Египте.
Общепринято, что это были Миг-21МФ и Р.
Однако, согласно воспоминаниям ув. т. В. Бабича и других участников событий, машины (или часть из них) были получены от ВВС ЧФ? Тогда собственно откуда МФ?
На сайте http://www.hubara-rus.ru/35oiae.html размещены фотографии весьма примечательного Миг-21 лётчика В.С. Новосельцева (бортовой № 8341). От стандартного МФ его отличают:
1. Отсутствует перископ ТШ-27;
2. Отсутствуют защитные гребни под створками доп. забора воздуха;
3. Подкрыльевой пилон разглядел только один;
4. Правда под брюхом видны стволы ГШ-23 и окраска очень аккуратная и похожая на экспортную "горьковскую"?
Какие будут соображения?
P.S. Кстати, там же имеется фотография Миг-21У из 135 иап:)

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос действительно интересный. Меня больше всего смущает наличие только 2 ракет. Еще пары пилонов не видно, похоже, их нет. Но это совсем нелогично в условиях ведения реальных б\д-уменьшать кол-во ракет. Откидная часть фонаря без перископа, но есть зеркала обзора ЗПС. Еще меня очень смущает тень в месте перехода гаргрота в киль Такое ощущение, что киль толще гаргрота. Хотя, может, мне это просто кажется.
Да, интересный вопрос.

----------


## alll

> Вопрос действительно интересный. 
> Да, интересный вопрос.


Может кто еще располагает интересующими фотографиями?

----------


## Холостяк

Атака самолётами египетских ВВС автоколонны израильской армии, Синай июнь 1967 г.

----------


## Холостяк

Израильские трофеи Шестидневной войны   *****

----------


## Лана

всем хорошего дня,мой папа служил техником самолета  в 135 иап в Бени-суэйф  до 72 года включительно ищу его однополчан

----------


## Лана

на счет модификации МИГ21 могу поспрашивать у других техников со 135 ИАП с которыми поддерживаю связь.знаю,что самолеты гнали через чехию,чешских почти не было.
В 1969 году на аэродром выкатили МиГ-21МФ. Главным отличием от предшественника стал новый более мощный двигатель Р13-300. Начиная с этой модификации, под створками подпитки двигателей появились щитки для их защиты от попадания посторонних предметов с ВПП, которые в процессе ремонта устанавливались и на ранние модификации самолета. Вскоре МиГ-21 МФ, параллельно с МиГ-21М, непрерывным потоком стали покидать сборочный цех московского завода "Знамя труда". До конца 1969 года построили 96 самолетов и все они в срочном порядке были отправлены в Египет.

Модификация	 МиГ-21МФ
 Размах крыла, м	 7.15
 Длина, м	 14.90
 Высота, м	 4.71
 Площадь крыла, м2	 23.00
 Масса, кг	
 пустого самолета	 5350
 нормальная взлетная	 8200
 максимальная взлетная	 9300
 топлива	 2200
 Тип двигателя	 1 ТРДФ Р13-300
 Тяга, кгс	 1 х 6490
 Максимальная скорость , км/ч	
 на высоте	 2230
 у земли	 1300
 Практическая дальность, км	
 с ПТБ	 1420
 без ПТБ	 1050
 Максимальная скороподъемность, м/мин	 12240
 Практический потолок, м	 18200
 Макси. эксплуатационная перегрузка	 8.5
 Экипаж, чел	 1
 Вооружение:	 встроенная 23-мм пушка ГШ-23Л (200 снарядов).
 максимальная масса боевой нагрузки до 1300 кг на 4 узлах подвески:
 до 4 УР К-13М, К-13, Р-60, Р-60М, а также НАР в блоках УБ-16 или УБ-32 свободнопадающие бомбы различных типов калибром до 100 кг , зажигательные баки

http://images.yandex.ru/yandsearch?s...2Fmig-21mf.jpg  это изображение самолета

----------


## Лана

Под фюзеляжем МиГ-21Р на специальном обтекаемом держателе устанавливался контейнер со спецоборудованием. За кабиной в увеличенном гаргроте установлен дополнительный топливный бак на 340 л. К двум пилонам для вооружения добавлено два пилона для подвесных топливных баков на 490 л. Остальное оборудование соответсвовало модификации МиГ-21ПФМ. Первоначально на самолёте устанавливался двигатель Р-11Ф2С-300, который при модернизациях заменялся более совершенным.

Вооружение МиГ-21Р состояло из 2 ракет ближнего боя Р-3С или блоков УБ-16-57У (УБ-32) с неуправляемыми ракетами. Для уничтожения наземных целей могли подвешиваться НУр типа С-24 или 2 бомбы. На самолёте использовались контейнеры типов "Р" и "Д", различавшиеся составом оборудования. МиГ-21Р стал первым в СССР разведчиком, на котором наряду с оптическими применялись электронные средства.

МиГ-21Р выпускался на Горьковском авиазаводе №21 в 1965-1971 годах. Поставлялся на экспорт в некоторые страны. Самолёты для Египта отличались составом оборудования.

Модификации самолёта:

Е-7/8 - прототип с двигателем Р-11Ф-300. Изготовлено 3 самолёта. 
МиГ-21Р ("изделие 94Р") - серийный разведчик. 
МиГ-21РФ - экспортный.



Под фюзеляжем МиГ-21Р на специальном обтекаемом держателе устанавливался контейнер со спецоборудованием. В контейнерах, устанавливаемых вместо ПТБ, размещалось оборудование в следующих вариантах: 
 "Д" - для дневной фоторазведки - фотоаппараты для перспективной съемки 2 х АФА-39, фотоаппараты для плановой съемки 4 х АФА-39, щелевой фотоаппарат АФА-5;

 "Н" - для ночной фоторазведки - фотоаппарат УАФА-47, осветительные фотопатроны 188 шт. 
 "Р" - для радиотехнической разведки - аппаратура "Ромб-4А" и "Ромб-4Б", фотоаппарат АФА-39 для контроля; 
 станция активных помех "Сирень"; 
 аппаратура для забора проб воздуха; 
 аппаратура ретрансляции аудиоинформации в УКВ диапазоне. 

 Проводились летные испытания контейнеров:
 с аппаратурой телевизионной разведки ТАРК и линией передачи информации на наземный пункт; 
 с аппаратурой круглосуточной разведки "Шпиль" с подсветом местности ночью лазерным лучом и линией передачи информации; 
 с аппаратурой инфракрасной разведки "Простор"; 
 с аэрофотоаппаратами, полученными из Египта, для съемки с особо малых высот (арабские пилоты освоили технику пилотирования на особо малых высотах - около 10 м, при которых отечественные фотоаппараты, рассчитанные на другие величины минимальной высоты, при плановой съемке не обеспечивали требуемого качества). 

Вооружение разведчика состояло из двух ракет ближнего боя Р-3С или блоков УБ-16-57У (УБ-32) с неуправляемыми ракетами. Для уничтожения наземных целей подвешивались крупнокалиберные НУР типа С-24 или две бомбы. Подвесные баки обычно крепились на внешних пилонах. Внутренние пилоны для подвески вооружения часто снимались, что позволяло увеличивать продолжительность полета, а, следовательно, и объем информации, доставляемой разведчиком.

Модификация	  МиГ-21Р
 Размах крыла, м	  7.154
 Длина самолета, м	  14.10
 Высота самолета, м	  4.125
 Площадь крыла, м2	  23.00
 Масса, кг	  
   пустого самолета	  5350
   нормальная взлетная	  8100
   топлива	  2320
 Тип двигателя	  1 ТРДФ Р-11Ф2С-300
 Тяга, кгс	  
   нефорсированная	  1 х 3950
   форсированная	  1 х 6175
 Максимальная скорость, км/ч	  
   на высоте	  1700
   у земли	  1150
 Практическая дальность действия, км	  
   с ПТБ	  1600
   без ПТБ	  1300
 Практический потолок, м	  15100
 Макс. эксплуатационная перегрузка	  8.0
 Экипаж, чел	  1
 Вооружение:	  2 УР ближнего боя Р-3С или 2 ПУ УБ-16-57У (УБ-32)
  НУР типа С-24 или 2 бомбы.

----------


## Лана

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/spy/mig21r/mig21r-1.gif

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/spy/mig21r/mig21r-7.jpg -советский последних серий с контейнером Д

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/spy/mig21r/mig21r-5.jpg - чешский  (c)  Chris Lofting

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/spy/mig21r/mig21r-9.jpg -чешский   (c) Ray Pettit

http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/spy/.../mig21r-c2.jpg - МиГ-21Р из состава советского контингента в Египте

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый(ая) Лана. Не очень понятно, зачем Вы проводите здесь этот "ликбез"? Во-первых, для этого (технических подробностей) есть раздел МАТЧАСТЬ. А, во-вторых, народ эдесь подобрался довольно сведущий и давным-давно все это знает(я имею в виду то, что Вы написали или на что дали ссылки).

----------


## Лана

могу все удалить,мне надо было привлечь внимание,т.к на этой теме давно никого не было,не знаю,к кому можно обратиться,мне нужна помощь.папа просил разыскать его друзей и однополчан и сообщить им лично о его кончине,я обещала и уже 3-й год ищу,некоторых приходится искать через египет,так нашла Ваш сайт и подумала,что здесь ,возможно ,мне смогут помочь.Я ищу (для начала)людей,которые его помнят.Чтобы найти с кем он дружил.Я не имею отношения к авиации,кроме как мой папа всю жизнь провел около самолетов и мне это близко и интересно  и я хоть понимаю о чем читаю,а "ликбезом" попыталась ответить на вопрос -рассуждение о происхождении МИГ 21 МФ в египте участника форума "alll "ПРОШУ ПРОЩЕНИЯ,ЕСЛИ ЧТО СДЕЛАЛА НЕ ТАК И ОЧЕНЬ НАДЕЮСЬ  НА ВАШУ ПОМОЩЬ.С уважением,Лана.

----------


## Assaulter

А через сайт www.hubara-rus.ru не пробовали?

Там в разделе "контакты" есть телефон совета ветеранов войны в Египте:
телефон: + (495) 7190905

вт-чт 10:00-14:00 без перерыва 
 пт-пн выходной

----------


## Лана

общаюсь  с админом этого сайта и с человеком из совета ветеранов и еще с несколькими  людьми,кто был участником событий в египте в то время в разных званиях и должностях,их фамилии упоминают на этом форуме,но прошло много времени и люди общались не долго и не слишком тесно,некоторые просто помнят его,но ничего конкретного сообщить не могут .Я за 3 года много чего и кого нашла,но недостаточно,чтобы найти всех тех,кого ищу.Именно по этому с головой ушла в поиски всей возможной ин-фы в интернете и попала на Ваш сайт,на котором узнала много,неизвестного мне,за что Вам очень благодарна.Если только я не ошибаюсь,папа общался с тем летчиком из Тираспольского полка,мы 8 лет пробыли в городке Лиманское 1 это совсем рядом и в Тирасполь мы ездили часто.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Лана,написал вам в "Личку".

----------


## Лана

спасибо,почему-то не могу отписаться в личку.СПАСИБО,СВЯЗАЛАСЬ,НЕ ПОМНИТ

----------


## alll

Уважаемая Лана,
А египетских фотографий у Вас часом не сохранилоь?

----------


## Transit

> Вопрос - а на чем собственно летали наши летчики из 135 иап и 35 аэ в Египте.
> Общепринято, что это были Миг-21МФ и Р.


По вашей же ссылке есть воспоминания Рожкова В.М., летавшего в 135-м иап, где приведен скан из его летной книжки. Там указаны типы МиГ-21М и МиГ-21УС. В разных источниках упоминается, что в Египет в начале 1970 года были поставлены 61 МиГ-21М и 96 МиГ-21МФ. Как вариант: количества М вполне достаточно для комплектования 135 иап и 35 оиаэ, тогда как МФ хорошо расходятся по египетским потребностям (перевооружение 104-й иабр и формирование 203-й ибабр).

----------


## alll

> По вашей же ссылке есть воспоминания Рожкова В.М., летавшего в 135-м иап, где приведен скан из его летной книжки. Там указаны типы МиГ-21М и МиГ-21УС. В разных источниках упоминается, что в Египет в начале 1970 года были поставлены 61 МиГ-21М и 96 МиГ-21МФ. Как вариант: количества М вполне достаточно для комплектования 135 иап и 35 оиаэ, тогда как МФ хорошо расходятся по египетским потребностям (перевооружение 104-й иабр и формирование 203-й ибабр).


Спасибо большое.
Я видел эту летную книжку, в ней как раз содержится первое несоответствие обшепринятой истории -М вместо -МФ, что в общем то укладывается в мое понимание происходившего.
Воспоминания Бабича о получинии техники от авиации ЧФ-вот в чем вопрос?! М и МФ - это экспортные модификации и в авиации ЧФ их точно не было. (это я к тому - а не попали ли на войну напр.-21С?)

----------


## lindr

> По вашей же ссылке есть воспоминания Рожкова В.М., летавшего в 135-м иап, где приведен скан из его летной книжки. Там указаны типы МиГ-21М и МиГ-21УС. В разных источниках упоминается, что в Египет в начале 1970 года были поставлены 61 МиГ-21М и 96 МиГ-21МФ. Как вариант: количества М вполне достаточно для комплектования 135 иап и 35 оиаэ, тогда как МФ хорошо расходятся по египетским потребностям (перевооружение 104-й иабр и формирование 203-й ибабр).


У меня есть кое-какие зав номера в базе  :Smile:  завод дата выпуска бортовой

961013	М	№30			1969	Египет	8226	104.FB
96101?	М	№30			1969	Египет	8228	104.FB
963409	М	№30			1970	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
963613	М	№30			1970	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
963809	М	№30			27.02.71	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
963814	М	№30			19.02.71	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса

965006	МФ	№30			1971	Египет	83??	562-й АРЗ Одесса
965008	МФ	№30			1971	Египет	8360	562-й АРЗ Одесса

10685145	УС	№31	45	10	1970	Египет		
04685150	УС	№31	50	04	1970	Египет		8807
03685154	УС	№31	54	03	1971	Египет		562-й АРЗ Одесса
07685154	УС	№31	54	07	1971	Египет	5644	562-й АРЗ Одесса

без заводских

	М	№30				Египет	8303	135FB
	М	№30				Египет	8304	135FB
	М	№30				Египет	8312	35-й ИАП (106FB)
	М	№30				Египет	8331	104FB
	М	№30				Египет	8324	модерн
	М	№30				Египет	8341	35-я ОИАЭ (108FB)
	М	№30				Египет	8354	модерн

	МФ	№30				Египет	8410	104FB
	МФ	№30				Египет	8506	46Sqn
	МФ	№30				Египет	8604	104.FB
	МФ	№30				Египет	8620	EG.02
	МФ	№30				Египет	8663	104.FB
	МФ	№30				Египет	8687	562-й АРЗ Одесса
	МФ	№30				Египет	8692	135-й ИАП

	УС	№31				Египет	5632	135-й ИАП, 106AB

	УС	№31				Египет	5650	562-й АРЗ Одесса
	УС	№31				Египет	5654	104AB

----------


## Transit

> Воспоминания Бабича о получинии техники от авиации ЧФ-вот в чем вопрос?! М и МФ - это экспортные модификации и в авиации ЧФ их точно не было. (это я к тому - а не попали ли на войну напр.-21С?)


Почему "Воспоминания Бабича"? Владимир Кириллович не был непосредственным участником событий касающихся 35-й оаиэ и 135-го иап.

----------


## Драган

В то время как Советы были в Египте, у меня есть информация, что на флаге на хвосте не было орла в центре, а были только две зеленые звезды, также на кругляшках, которые были на крыльях и на фюзеляже.
Вот фотографии, на которых египтяне перекрашивают флаги и медали после войны, но краска и технические надписи остались такими же, какими они были написаны в Горьком в СССР.



Эта тема мне очень интересна, потому что она очень необычная.

Таким образом, этот МиГ-21СМ должен был производиться в следующем порядке:
1.) Советские цвета, потому что красили в СССР
2.) Советский язык технических надписей.
3.) Флаг на хвосте без орла, только две звезды
4.) Круги на крыльях и фюзеляже имеют по две звезды внутри каждой из них.
5.) Дефлектор пушки не существует

Вопрос только в том, в каком цвете было техническое описание?
Предупреждающие слова наверняка были красного цвета, но как насчет другого ... он был синим или черным?

Это последняя часть головоломки ... синяя или черная.

По справочным материалам мы разгадали загадку с цветом технической надписи на нижней стороне самолета.
Итак, на голубом цвете с нижней части этого СМ, находившегося в Египте, технические надписи были синим цветом.
Не могли бы вы мне помочь, какие цвета были на верхней стороне и вокруг фюзеляжа? В Горьком использовали какой-нибудь другой цвет, кроме синего?

Или возможно, что все на верхней стороне и вокруг фюзеляжа также имеет технические надписи синего цвета?

Вот одна фотография МиГ-21БиС, окрашенного в подобный камуфляж, но для ВВС России, а технические надписи выполнены в красно-синем варианте.


Интересно, так ли обстоит дело с более ранними вариантами CM/MФ, которые имели те же цвета, что и общая схема окраски.

Кто что-нибудь знает об этом, пожалуйста.

И я знаю, что 0%, что я найду фотографии самолетов, которые были в Египте в тот конкретный период времени.
Я просто спрашиваю, видел ли когда-нибудь МиГ-21 с камуфляжем аналогичного цвета и с синими трафаретами на участках, покрытых камуфляжем, на крыльях или фюзеляже, на верхней части.
Потому что боюсь, что, может быть, в Горьком поставили другой цвет, кроме синего. Давайте просто поищем выкройку, и нам не нужны настоящие фото из Египта, просто для уточнения схемы технической надписи этого вида камуфляжа.

----------


## Драган

Один хороший человек, показал мне фотографии самолета из 234 гв. иап Кубинка / 296 апиб Альтенбург / 66 апиб Вещево. Вариант самолета - МТ. 
 Но что самое главное, это экспортный вариант расцветки, то есть это те же цвета, что использовались на МиГ-21СМ, летавшем в Египте, и что видно, так это технические надписи синего цвета, они сверху , замаскированные поверхности. Логично ... Значит, здесь все решено.Период времени похож или, возможно, тот же самый, который был, когда варианты CM и MT были окрашены на одной фабрике, и есть 100% чистая логика, которая показывает и говорит, что один вид трафаретов использовался в одном шаблоне. Предупреждение было красным цветом, основное - синим, по всему самолету, все на русском языке.
Спасибо, Энди.

----------


## AndyK

*Драган*, уточнение, МиГ-21МТ с тех фото, которые я привел, с завода был выпущен в "металле", в камуфляж окрашен уже позже. 
Насчет техн. надписей на русском языке. Этот вопрос же уже обсуждали. Советские летчики из состава нашей авиагруппы в Египте летали на боевых с-тах МиГ-21М, МФ, РФ и спарках МиГ-21УС в окраске и маркировке (борт. номера и ОЗ) ВВС Египта (см. обсуждение на предыдущей странице этой ветки). Коллеги *Migarius* и* Lindr* говорят, что в Египет МиГи из СССР поставлялись с английской техничкой (самолеты в Горьком красили в пустынный камуфляж с тех. надписями на английском языке, кабина - смешанная частично анг./рус.), и не доверять этой информации лично у меня нет никаких оснований (Migarius даже приводил фото фрагмента консоли крыла с-та)

----------


## Драган

> *Драган*, уточнение, МиГ-21МТ с тех фото, которые я привел, с завода был выпущен в "металле", в камуфляж окрашен уже позже. 
> Насчет техн. надписей на русском языке. Этот вопрос же уже обсуждали. Советские летчики из состава нашей авиагруппы в Египте летали на боевых с-тах МиГ-21М, МФ, РФ и спарках МиГ-21УС в окраске и маркировке (борт. номера и ОЗ) ВВС Египта (см. обсуждение на предыдущей странице этой ветки). Коллеги *Migarius* и* Lindr* говорят, что в Египет МиГи из СССР поставлялись с английской техничкой (самолеты в Горьком красили в пустынный камуфляж с тех. надписями на английском языке, кабина - смешанная частично анг./рус.), и не доверять этой информации лично у меня нет никаких оснований (Migarius даже приводил фото фрагмента консоли крыла с-та)


Хорошо, теперь это еще больше сбивает с толку.
Известно, что все эти самолеты поступали из России в Египет в вариантах CM и C. Самолеты, которые эксплуатировались в российских частях. Они не предназначались для использования в качестве экспортных вариантов. Когда они использовались Советским Союзом в Египте, зачем им были технические надписи на английском языке, я не понимаю ... Пожалуйста, будьте любезны и объясните.

----------


## Migarius

> Известно, что все эти самолеты поступали из России в Египет в вариантах CM и C


В Египет самолёты МиГ-21С и МиГ-21СМ не поступали. Поступали МиГ-21М (105 машин в 1969 и 1972 годах) и МиГ-21МФ (236 машин в 1970-1972 годах).

----------


## Migarius

Приведённая выше фотография машины с бортовым номером 8691, это МиГ-21МФ № 965905, выпущенный 10.07.1972 года Московским машиностроительным заводом "Знамя Труда"

----------


## AndyK

> Известно, что все эти самолеты поступали из России в Египет в вариантах CM и C. Самолеты, которые эксплуатировались в российских частях


Нет, Драгон, достоверно это как раз *неизвестно*. А известно, что в Египет поступали  МиГ-21М и МФ (читай стр. 9 этой же ветки), которые как раз таки 


> предназначались для использования в качестве экспортных вариантов


.



> Когда они использовались Советским Союзом в Египте, зачем им были технические надписи на английском языке, я не понимаю ... Пожалуйста, будьте любезны и объясните.


 C-ты Советским Союзом были поставлены Египту, хотя и летали на них советские летчики в ходе операции "Кавказ" (с марта 1970 по июнь 1972), по завершению которой и выводу группировки советских войск из страны, МиГи (за искл. разведчиков МиГ-25) остались в Египте и летали на них в дальнейшем египетские летчики.
На фото летчик из первого состава (март 1970- апрель 1971) 35 оиаэ В.С. Новосельцев у с-та МиГ-21*М* борт. № 8341 и в его кабине.

----------


## Драган

> Приведённая выше фотография машины с бортовым номером 8691, это МиГ-21МФ № 965905, выпущенный 10.07.1972 года Московским машиностроительным заводом "Знамя Труда"


Ок, спасибо большое. Значит, у всех была техническая надпись на английском языке?

----------


## Migarius

> Ок, спасибо большое. Значит, у всех была техническая надпись на английском языке?


Совершенно верно, Драган.

----------


## Драган

Ок, спасибо большое.

----------


## Драган

> Совершенно верно, Драган.


Еще один вопрос, дорогой друг,
То же самое и с сирийскими МиГ-21МФ, которые в тот же период экспортировались в Сирию? Означает ли это, что на них также были технические надписи на английском языке? Была ли это та же форма, только сине-красный вариант или что-то еще? Потому что мы говорим о времени, когда эти МиГ-21 экспортировались для арабского союза.

----------


## Migarius

> В Египет ... Поступали МиГ-21М (105 машин в 1969 и 1972 годах) ...


В 1969 году Египет получил МиГ-21М 9, 10, 13 и 16 серий.

----------


## Драган

> В 1969 году Египет получил МиГ-21М 9, 10, 13 и 16 серий.


Что это значит? Были ли у кого-то из них технические надписи на русском языке? Или все МиГ-21, которые были в Египте, имели технические надписи на английском? Меня больше всего интересуют те самолеты, на которых летали советские экипажи, и я ищу ссылки, есть ли у этих самолетов были технические надписи на русском языке?И в каком цвете они были, были ли они в синем / красном варианте или что-то еще.Я купил много дорогих книг, связанных с этой тематикой, и эти авторы практически ошибаются, я хочу знать, писали ли они глупые вещи, или это стоит иметь в моей библиотеке?

----------


## AndyK

> Или все МиГ-21, которые были в Египте, имели технические надписи на английском?


Все, Драган, все  :Smile: 



> И в каком цвете они были, были ли они в синем / красном варианте или что-то еще


Без "что-то еще". На 2-й круг заходим  :Biggrin:  Драган, дорогой, если завод в то время в серийном производстве на самолеты для ВВС СССР наносил техничку одного цвета синего цвета (естественно исключая красные предупред. надписи), ну не было никакого резона при окраски с-тов на экспорт для технички применять эмаль 2-х цветов, чтобы половину самолета (снизу) маркировать синей эмалью (как на приведенном тобой фото), а половину  (сверху) - черной  :Smile:  Не было.  :Cool:

----------


## Драган

> Все, Драган, все 
> 
> Без "что-то еще". На 2-й круг заходим  Драган, дорогой, если завод в то время в серийном производстве на самолеты для ВВС СССР наносил техничку одного цвета синего цвета (естественно исключая красные предупред. надписи), ну не было никакого резона при окраски с-тов на экспорт для технички применять эмаль 2-х цветов, чтобы половину самолета (снизу) маркировать синей эмалью (как на приведенном тобой фото), а половину  (сверху) - черной  Не было.


Дорогой брат Энди, большое спасибо, теперь у меня есть полная картина. Вы знаете, почему я все это спрашиваю. Может быть, вы знаете, что такое сирийский МиГ-21МФ, который был доставлен в Сирию в тот же период, когда сирийцы воевали с израильтянами ? У меня есть несколько фотографий сирийских самолетов, которые были из России, и что я видел, все технические надписи на русском языке. Знаете ли вы, что это тот же случай с их МиГ-21МФ?

----------


## AndyK

> Может быть, вы знаете, что такое сирийский МиГ-21МФ, который был доставлен в Сирию в тот же период, когда сирийцы воевали с израильтянами ? У меня есть несколько фотографий сирийских самолетов, которые были из России, и что я видел, все технические надписи на русском языке. Знаете ли вы, что это тот же случай с их МиГ-21МФ?


Надо смотреть конкретно - что это за машины (номера борт., заводские), откуда и когда были поставлены. А вообще *вопрос от тебя про сирийские машины уже тоже был*  и камрад *lindr* по этому поводу писал 


> second hand машины из ЧССР Венгрии и. т.д. имели надписи на русском. Оригинальные поставки из СССР - на английском.


 Сплошное дежавю  :Cool:

----------


## lindr

> В Египет самолёты МиГ-21С и МиГ-21СМ не поступали. Поступали МиГ-21М (105 машин в 1969 и 1972 годах) и МиГ-21МФ (236 машин в 1970-1972 годах).


То есть 962312, 962607, 963409, 963513, 963613, 963809, 963814 это МФ а не М?

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> В Египет самолёты МиГ-21С и МиГ-21СМ не поступали. Поступали МиГ-21М (105 машин в 1969 и 1972 годах) и МиГ-21МФ (236 машин в 1970-1972 годах).


Hi Migarius,

Do you mean that between 1969 and 1972 105 MiG-21M and between 1970 and 1972 236 MiG-21MF aircraft were delivered to Egypt?

I have found some information about deliveries of MiG-21MT aircraft to Egypt and Syria. 
We all know that this version had the enlarged dorsal spine (to carry 900 liter fuel).
But we also know that only 15 aircraft of this version were built and that non was exported. 

But could it be possible that more MiG-21MT airframes were built but refitted at the factory with the MiG-21M type dorsal spine before delivery?


Regards,
Jeroen

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

> Приведённая выше фотография машины с бортовым номером 8691, это МиГ-21МФ № 965905, выпущенный 10.07.1972 года Московским машиностроительным заводом "Знамя Труда"


Migarius,

What is the source of this information?


Regards,
Jeroen

----------

